# Oberon with CORNERS.. yes you read it right



## Patrizia

Just thought I would update everyone.. I called Oberon again, they are in the process of taking photos of the new designs as we speak, they are even doing a video for the website to show the features.  They are doing about six covers, they are custom ordered so they do take a few days.  I was initially told they would start at about 100.00 , but the nice guy I talked to said he believed it could start as low as 75 or so, AGAIN THIS IS A GUESS.

The photos should be on the site around Monday or Tuesday of next week and for sale shortly after that.. anyway this is the news.. enjoy!

Oberondesign.com


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the update, Patrizia! Hmm....maybe send a hint to my sister for Christmas...?

L


----------



## Kirstin

Christmas?!   Who can wait for Christmas??  I'm checking their website about 50 times a day waiting for it to show up!!  I'm STALKING Oberon!!  I have one of thier journal covers and I adore it as much as my Kindle.  To think of my Kindle nestled in one of their covers is giving me shivers!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Stalking!  Too funny!

Your fellow stalker!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin

no seriously.....  I'm obsessive compulsive here.  7:30 PM eastern - Wed 10/29 - still no cover....  sigh.....


----------



## Leslie

I've never seen one of these Oberon covers in person, so I guess I don't have the same Oberon love...but that can easily change. LOL

L


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Yippee!!  Can't wait to see the designs.  I hope the designs include at least one of my favorites. 

Thanks for the update, Patrizia.


----------



## Kirstin

oh Leslie...  oh Leslie...  oh oh oh....  I have their large (6x9) journal in Forest design, Fern leather and it is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FAQ Person said:


> I've never seen one of these Oberon covers in person, so I guess I don't have the same Oberon love...but that can easily change. LOL
> 
> L


Oh, Leslie, they are so beautiful!!! I have a small Journal and I've given them as gifts. They are art! I'm also stalking, though not quite as often as others....

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia

He told me they were using six of the most popular designs.. He did say he though tree of life was one of them but was not sure.. and they were photographing when I called.. they should be up Monday or Tuesday at the latest.  They are also using a peweter button and elastic band for closures.. inside is felt and he assured me that they would have plenty of photos of the inside and there is also a pad on the right side for the screen as well


----------



## Anne

Oh No Another cover I am going to want to buy. I cannot wait to see what the covers look like.

Anne


----------



## Patrizia

Reader

go to Oberondesign.com.. the covers are very similar to the journals..he said they are using six of the most popular designs


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I will have to check them out, I was thinking of ordering another M-edge but will wait.


----------



## Anne

Patrizia: I just check out there site. I cannot wait to see what styles they have choosen. I have a feeling I will be ordering one.


Anne


----------



## Shizu

I love leather. I was thinking of ordering another M-edge too. I can't wait to see.


----------



## Kirstin

Still stalking their website and nothing yet.  sigh.  I know the update was to expect to see it Mon or Tues but I was still hoping photos would be up sooner.  I'm going to the Cape this weekend and won't have wireless access for my laptop so I'm not going to be able to stalk again until Sunday night.  waaahhh!!


----------



## Leslie

You guys have gotten me stalking the website! LOL. Can't wait to see what they come out with.

L


----------



## Patrizia

Angel

is your dog a Maltese or a Bichon (hard to tell by that size) I have two Bichons


----------



## Shizu

Patrizia,

He is 7 yrs old Maltese. Picture was taken when he was 3. 
I love his "What do you want. Don't bother me" look.


----------



## Leslie

angel said:


> Patrizia,
> 
> He is 7 yrs old Maltese. Picture was taken when he was 3.
> I love his "What do you want. Don't bother me" look.


That is the cutest dog I have seen in a long, long time...

L


----------



## Shizu

Thank you, Leslie. 
He looked like he was ready to study too. LOL  He sat like that for very long time.


----------



## Leslie

I need to get the pictures of our greyhound, now deceased (sob! sob!), squishing Barbie. They are very funny. Keep tuned to this spot, maybe sometime this weekend.


----------



## Patrizia

how did you get the photo so large., I would love to put one of the fur babies here.. believe me I KNOW that look with two bichons they have it down,, one of my babies in in a wheel chair


----------



## Patrizia

I am hoping this works.. here are my two babies in my car.. Lily and 
Bijoux , we get some laughs when we are driving.. they love it (and yes they are strapped in and can look outside without being a projectile in the car while driving










okay I give up , how do I get the image to show up.. I cant figure it out


----------



## Shizu

Patrizia,

You have to upload the picture to some web server then link it to your post. 
Harvey has the instruction in the board. Here is the link. http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=35.0

If you don't know how, you can send me the picture and I'll upload it for you and give you the link. I would like to see your babies.


----------



## pidgeon92

There's a thread here where you can post pics of your pets.... 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=203.0


----------



## Anne

Patrizia: I love the pictures thanks for shareing.


Anne


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizia,
> 
> He is 7 yrs old Maltese. Picture was taken when he was 3.
> I love his "What do you want. Don't bother me" look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the cutest dog I have seen in a long, long time...
> 
> I agree he is a cute dog
> 
> Anne
> 
> L
Click to expand...


----------



## Leslie

reader said:


> Patrizia: I love the pictures thanks for shareing.
> 
> Anne


I've moved Patrizia's pictures (they are great, BTW) to the "What do we look like, anyway?" thread over in the photo gallery. Join us there, everyone!

Leslie
Moderator


----------



## Angela

*I absolutly LOVE the purple butterfly!*


----------



## Kirstin

I've checked 8 times today already.  I want it to show me the new cover!!


----------



## Guest

I am hoping they have something in the Celtic design, green preferably. I would be very much enticed to buy then.


----------



## Kirstin

Betsy -  Yes Keiko does need some more accessories!!  She has a pretty M-Edge cover and a zip cover that the M-Edge fits into for tossing in my purse.  She has a nice book light and a book ledge but she is not satisfied with any of that once she heard Oberon was coming out with new clothes for her.  )


----------



## Avalon

Waiting, waiting.  Still nothing new on the Oberon website.

I'm a long-time fan of Oberon Designs.  I'm hoping they'll have either Creek Bed Maple in brown or Large Celtic in wine for their Kindle covers.

Off to reload their site yet again.


----------



## Kirstin

Nothing yet.  Sigh.  This is making for a very long Monday.  I have their journal in the Forest design - fern leather and I love it.  Not sure if I'll match that if its available or go for something new.  I do like the Creek Bed Maple as well as many other designs!


----------



## Kirstin

I couldn't wait any longer so I emailed their customer support and got the following reply:
_Hello Kirstin! Sometime this week if all goes as planned_  So it looks like it probably won't be today.

I'm still going to stalk the website though....... ha ha ha


----------



## Patrizia

Okay Here is the update on Oberon.. they are having an issue with the weight of the leather.. since the designs are so amazing they need a heavy leather to emboss their design..They say it maybe another week or two (they are a very small office and everything is custom done. They are so amazing to talk to, I spoke to the company president today and they are excited and want to do it right,.. in short they take a personal pride in this work and this is part of the delay

NOW if you want a sneak peak I can tell you what designs they are using.. the ONLY wrap design is the Tree of life. but here they are.. in the colors on the website EXCEPT Raven... which will be done in Taupe

Designs are as follows (they have 8 of them and they will all be the same price between 80.00- 90.00.. they will all be the same price.. also the button will be made for the cover so it lays flatter...

Designs

Raven
Sky Dragon
Tree of Life (wrap around)
Bold Celtic
Celtic Hounds
World Trees
Hokusai Wave

You will find the designs on this link but you will have to look for them since they only have 8.. hope this keeps everyone happy until they come out and I will update you 

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&pageNumber=1&c=27&v=&sortBy=undefined&search=


----------



## Mnemosyne

Thanks Patrizia! I've been waiting to decide between the Stylz Avant Garde cover and one of the Oberon designs (I was hoping for a different one  ). Now I know I can go ahead and order the Stylz.

Nemo


----------



## Kirstin

Well at least I know I can drool over the journal designs over and over again and change my mind a million times until I can order the Kindle cover.    Thank you!!  This helps make the waiting less painful though - knowing the designs!!    I actually don't mind waiting longer - they really do have the best quality I've seen in a long long time.


----------



## colleen

Bummer!  No butterflies!!!  But the others sure are purty!  What to do?


----------



## pidgeon92

I can't believe they are taking so long. Don't they realize my Kindle is *NAKED*??

Based on Patrizia's post, I am posting the expected design pics here. Some of the pics are bigger than the others, I don't know why, they are all links to the Oberon website.

I wonder if they will use the same closures?

*Raven*









*Sky Dragon*









*Tree of Life (wrap around)*









*Bold Celtic*









*Celtic Hounds*









*World Trees*









*Hokusai Wave*


----------



## Guest

I am so glad they went with a couple of celtic designs to choose from. My boyfriend is 3/4 Irish, and maybe it would make him less wary of my Kindle.


----------



## Gables Girl

Bummer, none of the designs I had hoped for.  Guess I'll stick to my M-Edge covers.  The good part is I'll save money and can buy more books


----------



## Kirstin

I like them all!!   Knowing me - I'll buy a few and change it with the season....    Celtic Hounds for Autumn,  The Raven for Winter,  Tree of Life for Spring and The Hokusai Wave for Summer.     

d'oh!  I realized Tree of Life was up there twice...  changed it.


----------



## yogini2

The Oberon Designs are for journals.  I guessing some or all of the designs work with the Kindle?  I'm confused since people are asking about the wrap around and the purple butterfly.  It looks like they already exist.  Which ones work for the Kindle and which do not.

Yogini2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Oberon people are using these designs and making dedicated Kindle covers, but they're not quite ready yet.  People are just excited about the possibilities.  There are other journal designs that, so far, they are not making in Kindle covers.

Ann


----------



## Avalon

Great pics, pidgeon, thanks. And wonderful info, Patrizia, can't thank you enough.

The Bold Celtic will be offered in Black.

The 8th design they plan to offer is the Avenue of Trees in Fern (green) color.

It's shown on this page -- along with some of the other designs they will be offering that pidgeon already posted:

http://oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=39

I believe they are still perfecting the design; the new covers won't be available until next week.

I have many of their items, if the Kindle cover has the same quality, craftsmanship, and attention to detail, it will be worth the wait.

No, I don't work for them. Just lucky enough to have some of their fine work


----------



## Kirstin

OH!  Avenue of Trees too??    my boyfriend is not going to be happy with me...    I have the Forest journal in Fern leather and it is so beautiful.  I even got matching ink for my fountain pen to write in it.  

OK - changing Tree of Life to Autumn and adding Avenune of Trees for Spring...


----------



## Sailor

I wrote to this company last week and pre-placed an order for a Kindle cover, tree of life, saddle color and gave them my info to call for my c/c info if they would have this one and they said I could get that style, but they will not be taking my order now, check back with their website later! Yikes, I feel like driving to their store and sleeping out on their doorstep until I get one...HA. When Kenny arrives he will be naked except for PLEATHER...bleck! Maybe I can just wrap Kenny in a Camo Towel when not in use next to my bed at night.

Hubby found a reading light that you hook over your ear, like a bluetooth, and it aims the light straight ahead, or anywhere you choose to adjust it, at your book for reading in bed...pretty cool for 5 dollars at KMart. Takes small round batteries though. It is also good for freeing my hands to see into my kitty's ear, she has an ear infection, and to put her medicine in hands free. He was going to get me a head lamp...LOL. He is almost as excited as I am in anticipation of Kenny.


----------



## chynared21

*Thanks to pigeon for posting the pictures. I'm pretty much sold on the Sky Dragon...it's in my favorite color and my daughter was born in the Year of the Dragon )*


----------



## Patrizia

Also remember that raven will be done in a new TAUPE color, not the color on the site..the rest I understand will stay the same..the button is gorgeous.. its a  pewter textured square and not on the site but I do have a photo of it.. its a little lower so it fits the cover better


----------



## Angela

colleen said:


> Bummer! No butterflies!!! But the others sure are purty! What to do?


I am with you Colleen... I was really hoping for the butterflies!


----------



## Kirstin

Don't despair - I am sure if the Kindles covers are as popular as their journals that they will gradually add new designs!


----------



## Patrizia

I have passed on your butterfly request.. they are a small company so they do hear you... just wanted to let you know


----------



## Eclectic Reader

YIPPEEE!!!  I'm turning cartwheels--I've wanted the Hokusai Wave since I first saw the design on the site (tho I admit Avenue of Trees came in a not-too-distant second).  

I had to wait 5 weeks for my Kindle, so THIS waiting (tho difficult) is not impossible!  lol


----------



## Angela

Patrizia said:


> I have passed on your butterfly request.. they are a small company so they do hear you... just wanted to let you know


Thanks Patrizia!


----------



## Avalon

pidgeon92 said:


> I can't believe they are taking so long. Don't they realize my Kindle is *NAKED*??
> 
> Based on Patrizia's post, I am posting the expected design pics here. Some of the pics are bigger than the others, I don't know why, they are all links to the Oberon website.
> 
> I wonder if they will use the same closures?
> 
> *Raven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sky Dragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tree of Life (wrap around)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bold Celtic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Celtic Hounds*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *World Trees*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hokusai Wave*


And here's the 8th design they are offering:

*Avenue of Trees*


----------



## Shizu

Oh, that Avenue of Trees is very nice.

Shizu


----------



## Kirstin

Wheezie said:


> BTW- In college I did come up with what I thought was a great Idea for orange juice and milk cartons- a screw cap on the top ( just like they are sold now). The teacher gave me a c-
> or possibly a D, and I threw the prototype in the trash on the way out of class. But , as you can imagine (25 years later) from looking in the refrigerated section of the grocery store, it is still a very sore subject for me.
> 
> Lettie (Wheezie)


OMG!!! I wonder if that teacher ever thinks of you and realizes what a HUGE mistake that was!!


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> Wheezie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- In college I did come up with what I thought was a great Idea for orange juice and milk cartons- a screw cap on the top ( just like they are sold now). The teacher gave me a c-
> or possibly a D, and I threw the prototype in the trash on the way out of class. But , as you can imagine (25 years later) from looking in the refrigerated section of the grocery store, it is still a very sore subject for me.
> 
> Lettie (Wheezie)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I wonder if that teacher ever thinks of you and realizes what a HUGE mistake that was!!
Click to expand...

*My thought...was it the teacher who "came" up with the brilliant idea after he threw it away...*


----------



## pidgeon92

I love both of the tree designs.... Rather apropos, since the Kindle should help reduce the number of dead trees.....


----------



## Buttercup

I love their new butterfly journal and really hope to see that in a Kindle cover.


----------



## yogini2

OMG..  I've narrowed down my choice to three:  I love the Tree of Life, the Avenue of Trees, and the Raven.  If they added the purple butterfly, I'd either explode or go catatonic during the decision making process.  And  then there is the decision of color.  Hmmmmm.  Gotta sleep on this.

Yogini2


----------



## Guest

Think I have finally decided. I love that Celtic Hound design, it really has an old book feel.


----------



## Avalon

The choices are killing me!  My favorite designs are not being offered for the Kindle cover.  But once I got over that, I realized, I like all the covers they are offering!

At least we have a while to think about it.  Lucky, I'm leaning toward the Celtic Hound cover too.  Or the Wave.  Or the Avenue of Trees.  Or . . .


----------



## Kirstin

Avalon said:


> The choices are killing me! My favorite designs are not being offered for the Kindle cover. But once I got over that, I realized, I like all the covers they are offering!
> 
> At least we have a while to think about it. Lucky, I'm leaning toward the Celtic Hound cover too. Or the Wave. Or the Avenue of Trees. Or . . .


I think Avenue of Trees is my favorite in the Kindle choices but I like them all. I have to laugh wondering what their site hit counters are doing. Myself alone is probably 50 times a day.


----------



## kindle mom

i'm new to the oberon discussion..question, aside from the designs, do you have to choose colors too or is each design made in one color only?? i like the tree of life design and i have none of their products, so i'm curious...i have an m-edge cover that i love too.


----------



## quiltlvr

chynared21 said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheezie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- In college I did come up with what I thought was a great Idea for orange juice and milk cartons- a screw cap on the top ( just like they are sold now). The teacher gave me a c-
> or possibly a D, and I threw the prototype in the trash on the way out of class. But , as you can imagine (25 years later) from looking in the refrigerated section of the grocery store, it is still a very sore subject for me.
> 
> Lettie (Wheezie)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I wonder if that teacher ever thinks of you and realizes what a HUGE mistake that was!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *My thought...was it the teacher who "came" up with the brilliant idea after he threw it away...*
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOW tough decision, I like all of them!  

Linda


----------



## Jen

I had never even considered getting a new case for my kindle until I saw these!!  They're great, I don't know how I'll choose either!


----------



## chynared21

kindle mom said:


> i'm new to the oberon discussion..question, aside from the designs, do you have to choose colors too or is each design made in one color only?? i like the tree of life design and i have none of their products, so i'm curious...i have an m-edge cover that i love too.


*I believe as they are shown in the pictures posted with the exception of "Raven" which will be in a taupe color.*


----------



## Patrizia

the designs are in the colors that you see,, you can't alter them


----------



## Anniehow

I have one of their leather journals, and I love it, I do have concerns about it's weight.  When they are made available and someone here purchases one, I'd love to hear how much they weigh.  I really like that the Kindle is so light weight, but the leather journal I have is pretty "heavy" compartivly speaking.


----------



## Kirstin

Anniehow said:
 

> I have one of their leather journals, and I love it, I do have concerns about it's weight. When they are made available and someone here purchases one, I'd love to hear how much they weigh. I really like that the Kindle is so light weight, but the leather journal I have is pretty "heavy" compartivly speaking.


Don't forget that the leather journal contains the journal "book" which is pretty weighty on its own. My leather journal without the book really does not weigh all that much considering the thickness of the leather - which in my mind will act to "protect" the kindle as well.


----------



## Anniehow

Good point Kristin.  I love the look of my journal, I will proably love my Kindle cover when I get that


----------



## kindle mom

still no update on availability?? i sure hope they are ready for holiday delivery. i'm dying to get one and maybe one for hubby's xmas kindle present...ssshhhh, he doesn't know about it yet. i took it for a test drive to be sure it worked, and downloaded some books and samples for him. packed it all back up in the box. i'd love to be able to put it in an oberon cover instead...wishful thinking, maybe?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Based on previous posts on this board, Oberon is trying to have them out before the holidays...it sure is hard to be patient, though!  I have a business card holder and a journal by them, and they are so beautiful!

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia

The update is going to be delayed a few weeks.. they had some issues they wanted to work out.. they are a very small company and these items are made by hand (don't worry the turn around time after an order is only a few days) I am pretty sure you will be happy with the end results but they wanted to perfect it a little more and I know they are anxious to have them ready before the holidays.. so just another few weeks and all will be ready in the Oberon world.  I was told that if it does well they will consider opening up all the designs to the kindle so those that want the butterflies that maybe possible down the road. 

SOMETHING you need to keep in mind.. The kindle cover does NOT have leather corners to hold it. This has to do with their burning of the desgin process and machines (again small family company) so it does adhere via velcro on the right hand side and has been tested and tested for durability.  They are simply unable to do corners without doing damage to the leather nor do they have the machines for that process..

It was explained to me that Medge mass produces and more then likely it is overseas in a large factory (which is why tney are backordered since they order in bulk) since all over Oberons are made and designed in a small place in house its a different situation.. If you have questions feel free to ask.. 

thanks!


----------



## Jen

Really?  The only thing that holds it in is velcro?  Hmm, that's interesting.  I guess I'm always really careful with it anyway, and I doubt that will stop me from buying one.  I guess I just figured it would have a way to hold it in.


----------



## Sailor

I can't wait for the Oberon covers to come out...they look beautiful. In the meantime, I couldn't resist so yesterday I ordered a Large Journal, The Tree of Life in Saddle. I wanted something handmade for my Prayer List and felt the tree of life was appropriate. They said it would be mailed out today and I will receive it Monday. (They are a 3 hour drive from me here in California). It comes with a pad of paper and a lined template for it...can't wait to see their artwork. This will be my first Oberon item to own. I think my sister just might need one for Christmas...LOL I love this company's beautiful leather artwork...can I say that enough? Can't wait to actually feel it in my hands and to fill it with prayers.


----------



## Kirstin

sailor said:


> I can't wait for the Oberon covers to come out...they look beautiful. In the meantime, I couldn't resist so yesterday I ordered a Large Journal, The Tree of Life in Saddle. I wanted something handmade for my Prayer List and felt the tree of life was appropriate. They said it would be mailed out today and I will receive it Monday. (They are a 3 hour drive from me here in California). It comes with a pad of paper and a lined template for it...can't wait to see their artwork. This will be my first Oberon item to own. I think my sister just might need one for Christmas...LOL I love this company's beautiful leather artwork...can I say that enough? Can't wait to actually feel it in my hands and to fill it with prayers.


I have the large journal in the Forest design in fern leather and it is one of my favorite things ever. I also got the Forest pewter bookmark with it and that is pretty cool as well. I'm thinking of getting one of the extra large journals to use for my notes at work and I really like the Seaside design in saddle leather but then I think I might get a portfolio instead... decisions, decisions, decisions! I made Chris bookmark their site and told him to order anything from there for Christmas for me.  I shall not be waiting for Christmas for the Kindle cover though - the very DAY they are available to order - I'm getting one!!

I love your Tree of Life idea for your Prayer List! Perfect!


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> I have the large journal in the Forest design in fern leather and it is one of my favorite things ever.


*Kirstin...I am dying to order a journal. Would I have to use their refills or can I just use any type of journal refill?*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *Kirstin...I am dying to order a journal. Would I have to use their refills or can I just use any type of journal refill?*


You could probably find another refill pretty easily. The large journal is (getting my ruler out here) 8 1/2 x 5 1/2 and is just about 3/4" thick. It does come with one refill book in it to start you out as well.


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> You could probably find another refill pretty easily. The large journal is (getting my ruler out here) 8 1/2 x 5 1/2 and is just about 3/4" thick. It does come with one refill book in it to start you out as well.


*Thanks...now I just have to decide what size to get *


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *Thanks...now I just have to decide what size to get *


They have small, large and extra large. I have the large - those were the measurements I sent - and I would say it is Kindle sized - except longer.

Not sure why they didn't call them small - medium - large vs small - large - ex large though...


----------



## Sailor

talking to the lady, she said the small is like a paperback book size. She suggested going up to the next size would be better for what I needed. She felt the xlarge would have been too big, but it would have worked. It would be harder to carry around, to keep with 'paper' bible and such...happy medium. The hard part was picking out the design and color!


----------



## kindle mom

oh nol..i have to say i'm a little disappointed to have to use velcro on a cover that expensive to hold the kindle. i get the whole manufacturing thing, but that is what i love most about the m-edge. you don't have to use that workaround band-aid like the stock cover. i hate to say it, but that might deter me from buying one for my kindle. booo, they are so beautiful too....


----------



## Patrizia

Kindle Mom

as Becca (the company president) told me, it won't be for everyone.. they simply do not have the tools to do it any other way since everything is done by hand, Medge has smooth covers, they burn their designs into the cover.. it has something to do with the handling of the leather (I dont do this for a living, when she explained it , it made perfect sense but I couldnt translate it if  I tried)

They are hoping the love of the front cover will be enough .. oh also the ONLY design that wraps around the entire cover is tree of life.. the buttons are flat and square with a gorgeous texture and lay a little tighter to the cove


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Am wondering what the latest is on the Oberon Design Kindle case, any news?   Patrizia, anyone?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> They have small, large and extra large. I have the large - those were the measurements I sent - and I would say it is Kindle sized - except longer.
> 
> Not sure why they didn't call them small - medium - large vs small - large - ex large though...


*Inquiring minds want to know....*


----------



## Angela

chynared21 said:


> *Inquiring minds want to know....*


same reason Starbucks has Tall, Grande and Venti


----------



## Avalon

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Am wondering what the latest is on the Oberon Design Kindle case, any news?  Patrizia, anyone?
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


Linda, I spoke with Oberon last week, they have a prototype and are perfecting it. Although she didn't actually say so, I got the impression we may be seeing their new cover as early as next week. I know they want to have them out well before the holidays.

Hang in there! I have many of their other products and their craftsmanship is awesome!


----------



## Patrizia

Give it about two weeks.. they are in the process of beta testing the covers and working through some kinks.. they want to have it on the site by earlly next week but two weeks should be the very latest. I will keep you posted


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Patrizia. I know they are going to be beautiful!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Patrizia said:


> SOMETHING you need to keep in mind.. The kindle cover does NOT have leather corners to hold it. This has to do with their burning of the desgin process and machines (again small family company) so it does adhere via velcro on the right hand side and has been tested and tested for durability. They are simply unable to do corners without doing damage to the leather nor do they have the machines for that process..


If the new Oberon cover is only going to be held on with velcro, do you think it will work with a kindle that has a decalgirl skin on it? Or would sticking velcro on the skin tend to pull the skin right off the kindle Now I'm sort of worried because I really love the look of those skins. Hmmm. Skin or Oberon....Oberon or skin.....ack. That would be a terrible choice.


----------



## Snapcat

Wisteria Clematis said:


> If the new Oberon cover is only going to be held on with velcro, do you think it will work with a kindle that has a decalgirl skin on it? Or would sticking velcro on the skin tend to pull the skin right off the kindle Now I'm sort of worried because I really love the look of those skins. Hmmm. Skin or Oberon....Oberon or skin.....ack. That would be a terrible choice.


I was just wondering the same thing! I just ordered a decalgirl skin myself and it sounds like velcro -would- pull it off? I think we should ask Oberon about that. I'm really disappointed to hear that the Oberon ones will be held on by velcro. I may end up getting a mass produced medge after all.


----------



## pidgeon92

If I had a skinned Kindle that I needed to put velcro on, I would remove the skin on the back. Not like you can see it anyway when it's in the case.


----------



## Snapcat

pidgeon92 said:


> If I had a skinned Kindle that I needed to put velcro on, I would remove the skin on the back. Not like you can see it anyway when it's in the case.


That's a good idea. Though I'm still a little sad about the velcro anyway. I'm waiting to see what the Oberon models look like before I purchase an medge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I guess I need to wait and see.  Presumably the velcro will be on the back of the Kindle and out of sight? as is the skin.  For those who keep their Kindle in the cover, the back skin is sort of unneccessary.  I'm not sure I know what it looks like now.  I have the option of taking the skin off competely, if I can find my original decal girl paper that it will stick to, it's here somewhere.  Or I can cut a piece or pieces out where the velcro would be and just save them.  The front is pretty segmented already with each button having its own bit'o'skin.

If the Oberon cover is as beautiful and well made as their other products that I have, it will be worth it!  Eleanor wants one, sight unseen!  Your mileage may vary!

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess I need to wait and see. Presumably the velcro will be on the back of the Kindle and out of sight? as is the skin. For those who keep their Kindle in the cover, the back skin is sort of unneccessary. I'm not sure I know what it looks like now. I have the option of taking the skin off competely, if I can find my original decal girl paper that it will stick to, it's here somewhere. Or I can cut a piece or pieces out where the velcro would be and just save them. Betsy


Oh! Betsy, that's a great idea. Cutting a small piece out of the skin on the back cover where the velcro goes just might work. I guess I'll have to wait to see how much velcro is involved....surely, if there are no corners at all, one little piece of velcro would not be enough to hold the kindle in the cover? I'm having a hard time picturing how this cover is going to work. And patience in not my strong suit! I almost went nuts waiting for my kindle to arrive last March. But geez. Those Oberon covers are gorgeous.


----------



## Patrizia

Here is a prototype of the inside of the Oberon.

the LEFT side has changed however.. it now has a business card pocket and also a small SD card pocket. the material on the left is a soft wool for screen protection. The velcro is on placed as you see above and is pretty hardy.. NOW again this is BETA testing so a few changes maybe made before the final ones are out in the next week or two..

REMEMBER CORNERS ARE NOT POSSIBLE, READ MY POST ABOVE AS TO THE REASON

The SECOND PHOTO shows how the left appears as of now and was taken by one of the BETA Babes  Oberon had no trouble with you seeing this as far as I am aware... (if they do I will be bound, gagged and tied up in the fineset leather cords by morning).

THIRD PHOTO: Tree of life.. one of the designs and the ONLY wrap around (for more design info see above) PLEASE NOTE THE SQUARE BUTTONS ARE ONLY ON THE BETA SAMPLES.. They are too hard to produce so they will be going to a round one but it will still be a low profile.. ALSO be aware this is still prototype and beta versions, things still can change. I hope this gives you all an idea as to what to look for!!!!

thanks










Left side updated with some great uses thanks to one of the creative beta babes










See notes above on this


----------



## Snapcat

Hm. Thanks for posting the prototype.

I'll still wait to see the finished product but I am thinking that the velcro might not be for me.

I'm sure a lot of people will still like it though.


----------



## Guest

Nice job in getting the scoop from inside Oberon.

I agree, it does look a little funky.  It looks like we have to attach some velcro to the back of the K for this to work.  The outside will have to be the seller because the inside is not something that will make me jump for it.  I guess I'll wait to hear from others on how they like it.

Thanks for all your work on keeping us updated.


----------



## Angela

Thanks for the photos... it is nice, but not too sure about the velcro... I may just have to buy myself and purple butterfly journal and forget having one of these covers for Kwinn.


----------



## Patrizia

I do get how you feel about the velcro.. for me this was a question too, not a velcro kind of girl.. all I can say is that when you see this in person.. that situation seems to be very unimportant.. the beta testers as a whole seem to agree, that the cover is worth the velcro situation.  The cover part is really like nothing else out there , in short its stunning..and FYI I DO not work for Oberon.. , velcro is easy to remove and put back if you want to change covers... again its a personal choice... and pictures, well they dont tell the entire storry... in my opnion


----------



## Snapcat

The outside looks really nice. I think the thing that will be the seller for me is the exact price and what other people say about its functionality. I want to be sure that it is sturdy enough to not rip off of the velcro unintentionally, yet I can peel the velcro off of my kindle without leaving yucky sticky stuff if need be.


----------



## chynared21

Snapcat said:


> The outside looks really nice. I think the thing that will be the seller for me is the exact price and what other people say about its functionality. I want to be sure that it is sturdy enough to not rip off of the velcro unintentionally, yet I can peel the velcro off of my kindle without leaving yucky sticky stuff if need be.


*The velcro wouldn't be a deal breaker for me as long as I know it's secure. Goo Gone is great for taking sticky residue off...I use it all the time *


----------



## Snapcat

chynared21 said:


> *The velcro wouldn't be a deal breaker for me as long as I know it's secure. Goo Gone is great for taking sticky residue off...I use it all the time *


Does that stuff really work? Good idea- though it would be nice not to have to bust out with the Goo Gone every time I changed cases.


----------



## Sandpiper

It does look like in the photo of the inside of the prototype that the half of the velcro that is stitched in is the stiff loops and the other side that's stuck on the back of the Kindle is the soft fuzzy half.  Yes?  Would not want it the other way 'round.


----------



## cindy86488

Patrizia,
  Thanks so much for the pics, the velcro doesn't phase me, I will be ordering mine as soon as they are available.  I know we've talked before and you said the covers can be folded back, but I'm still wondering how the wrap around design can fold back and not crack or split over time.  Thanks again for all your help and info, let us know if they bind and gag you, we'll send out a rescue squad!!


----------



## chynared21

Snapcat said:


> Does that stuff really work? Good idea- though it would be nice not to have to bust out with the Goo Gone every time I changed cases.


*Yes, the stuff is great and has a nice orange smell to it. I would think that you could leave the velcro that is attached to your Kindle on if you were going to switch to another case...if going into another Oberon case, it wouldn't be a problem at all *


----------



## chynared21

Sandpiper said:


> It does look like in the photo of the inside of the prototype that the half of the velcro that is stitched in is the stiff loops and the other side that's stuck on the back of the Kindle is the soft fuzzy half. Yes? Would not want it the other way 'round.


*Looks like it's the looped part on the case...so if the fuzzy side is on the Kindle, you could still read it nekkid if you wanted to  Plus, if the fuzzy part wore out eventually, it's easier to swap that out because it looks like the loopy part is sewn into the cover.*


----------



## Kirstin

cindy86488 said:


> Patrizia,
> Thanks so much for the pics, the velcro doesn't phase me, I will be ordering mine as soon as they are available. I know we've talked before and you said the covers can be folded back, but I'm still wondering how the wrap around design can fold back and not crack or split over time. Thanks again for all your help and info, let us know if they bind and gag you, we'll send out a rescue squad!!


Hi Cindy - I noticed that was your first post. Welcome to the Kindleboards!


----------



## cindy86488

Thanks for the warm welcome Kirstin, I've been lurking for a while, but these Oberon covers have brought me out of hiding.


----------



## Kirstin

cindy86488 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Kirstin, I've been lurking for a while, but these Oberon covers have brought me out of hiding.


I have one of their journals and adore it. The quality is so fabulous and it is so beautiful!!


----------



## cindy86488

I ordered a journal last nite, I couldn't wait for the Kindle cover, the items look so beautiful.


----------



## Kirstin

cindy86488 said:


> I ordered a journal last nite, I couldn't wait for the Kindle cover, the items look so beautiful.


which one did you order?? inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## cindy86488

I purchased the small journal in the Forest design (fern color).  I would love the ability to look at the different style covers in different colors.  They are all so gorgeous anyway, I shouldn't complain


----------



## Kirstin

cindy86488 said:


> I purchased the small journal in the Forest design (fern color). I would love the ability to look at the different style covers in different colors. They are all so gorgeous anyway, I shouldn't complain


I have that EXACT SAME ONE but in the large size. I love it!!!


----------



## Kirstin

cindy86488 said:


> I purchased the small journal in the Forest design (fern color). I would love the ability to look at the different style covers in different colors. They are all so gorgeous anyway, I shouldn't complain


if you email [email protected] and give them your zip code, they will tell you where the closest retailer is to you so you can go touch them and see them in person.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Patrizia said:


> I do get how you feel about the velcro.. for me this was a question too, not a velcro kind of girl.. all I can say is that when you see this in person.. that situation seems to be very unimportant.. the beta testers as a whole seem to agree, that the cover is worth the velcro situation. The cover part is really like nothing else out there , in short its stunning..and FYI I DO not work for Oberon.. , velcro is easy to remove and put back if you want to change covers... again its a personal choice... and pictures, well they dont tell the entire storry... in my opnion


But wouldn't it be better if the velcro strip was on the bottom of the kindle rather than the top? Than it would be easier to get to the whispernet and on/off switches. Just a suggestion....


----------



## cindy86488

You've got to be kidding me   I didn't have any idea these were available at ANY retailers!  I will be emailing the folks immediately.  I received an email today that my journal is already headed my way, I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Kirstin

Wisteria Clematis said:


> But wouldn't it be better if the velcro strip was on the bottom of the kindle rather than the top? Than it would be easier to get to the whispernet and on/off switches. Just a suggestion....


from what I understand, it isn't an issue - you can reach the switches just fine.


----------



## Kirstin

cindy86488 said:


> You've got to be kidding me  I didn't have any idea these were available at ANY retailers! I will be emailing the folks immediately. I received an email today that my journal is already headed my way, I can hardly wait!!!


I kid you not my friend!! Not a lot of retailers out there but they ARE out there - so tell them the closest larger city to you that you are willing to travel to as well.


----------



## cindy86488

Wist, what a great thought!!  I wonder if the Oberon folks have thought of that??  The velcro really doesn't bother me, but it will be a major pain if I can't reach the top buttons.

Kirstin, I saw your post where they say it isn't a problem, hope they're right.  (thanks again for the info about the local retailers!!)


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> I kid you not my friend!! Not a lot of retailers out there but they ARE out there - so tell them the closest larger city to you that you are willing to travel to as well.


*Shoot, who knew? Learn something new each day!*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *Shoot, who knew? Learn something new each day!*


The sales manager Don gave me the name of one in Boston and said they had just gotten a fresh shipment so had lots to chose from.


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> The sales manager Don gave me the name of one in Boston and said they had just gotten a fresh shipment so had lots to chose from.


*Going shopping this weekend?*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *Going shopping this weekend?*


sssshhhhh!! don't tell Chris.


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> sssshhhhh!! don't tell Chris.


*No worries babe...."Shopping What shopping" Plus he's half way around the world ;-p*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *No worries babe...."Shopping What shopping" Plus he's half way around the world ;-p*


tee hee - I know!! I actually tell him everything though so no worries. He is a very generous bubbie.


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> tee hee - I know!! I actually tell him everything though so no worries. He is a very generous bubbie.


*Yeah, so is mine...he'll put up a fuss but I usually get my way  How far is Boston from you?*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *Yeah, so is mine...he'll put up a fuss but I usually get my way  How far is Boston from you?*


I usually have buyers remorse and he tells me to hush and says I deserve it. I have to be careful because I know I could take advantage of his attitude and I don't ever want to do that.

From home about 45-60 minutes. From work to center of city 30 minutes. I love Boston.


----------



## Avalon

Wow, great photos, Patrizia, thanks!

I'm definitely going for one of these. I know Oberon's work and am confident they make only the highest quality products.

And the designs are just other-worldly. That Tree one is awesome!

They also have an Events Calendar http://www.oberondesign.com/about/events.php on their website; I first met them at the Nor Cal Ren Faire.


----------



## Angela

chynared21 said:


> *Yeah, so is mine...he'll put up a fuss but I usually get my way  How far is Boston from you?*


Our husbands are too much alike... mine tells me I am spoiled, but he is the one that is responsible for that and he knows it!!


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Snapcat said:


> Does that stuff really work? Good idea- though it would be nice not to have to bust out with the Goo Gone every time I changed cases.


Just an FYI: I use Avon's Skin-So-Soft to remove goo. It does the job very well, and smells MUCH nicer than Goo Gone.


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> Our husbands are too much alike... mine tells me I am spoiled, but he is the one that is responsible for that and he knows it!!


*Yep, he can't say no to me *


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> I usually have buyers remorse and he tells me to hush and says I deserve it. I have to be careful because I know I could take advantage of his attitude and I don't ever want to do that.
> 
> From home about 45-60 minutes. From work to center of city 30 minutes. I love Boston.


*I've only been to Boston once...for a baseball game but we hopped back on the bus right after that, no time for sightseeing.*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *I've only been to Boston once...for a baseball game but we hopped back on the bus right after that, no time for sightseeing.*


You better tell me if you come back!! (even if you were probably here to root for the Yankees)


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> You better tell me if you come back!! (even if you were probably here to root for the Yankees)


*Definitely! LMAO, go Yankees!!! But...we were there for a Mets game ;-p*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *Definitely! LMAO, go Yankees!!! But...we were there for a Mets game ;-p*


RED SOX!! I like the Red Sox!!


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> RED SOX!! I like the Red Sox!!


*LOL, the year that the Yankees and Red Sox were in the World Series together, a bunch of girlfriends and I stayed at Mohegan Sun....brutal weekend and numerous fights almost broke out. I kept my mouth shut and one of my roomies was a Red Sox fan ;-p*


----------



## Patrizia

cindy

hard to describe but it does fold back, its not flat but more like a roll back.. trust me it works.. but wont damage the leather.. also the soft side is up not the scratchy side of velcro  : ) and welcome !


----------



## cindy86488

Patrizia, I trust you whole heartedly!!   So long as I don't damage that magnificent leatherwork, I'll be good to go!!


----------



## Angela

Welcome Cindy!


----------



## cindy86488

Thanx Ange, I've had my Kindle for almost a year now, but I just recently learned about the great folks here at KB.  Lovely Leslie's 'spam' posts on Amazon's discussion forum influenced my arrival, and I'm very glad to be here


----------



## Shizu

Welcome Cindy.


----------



## Leslie

cindy86488 said:


> Thanx Ange, I've had my Kindle for almost a year now, but I just recently learned about the great folks here at KB. Lovely Leslie's 'spam' posts on Amazon's discussion forum influenced my arrival, and I'm very glad to be here


Welcome, Cindy, glad to have you here.

The covers look great. Ethan told me they sell Oberon covers at the bookstore in Blue Hill, ME but that is about a 3 hour drive from me. 

L


----------



## Shizu

Very interesting to see this thread has so many viewers. Everyone must be very anxious to see the covers.


----------



## Marci

> Very interesting to see this thread has so many viewers. Everyone must be very anxious to see the covers.


I think you right!

I'd love to be one of the luck "beta" testers for the new Oberon Kindle covers 

Marci


----------



## kindlek

Shizu said:


> Very interesting to see this thread has so many viewers. Everyone must be very anxious to see the covers.


Say it ain't so 

TAP, TAP, TAP........

WAIT, WAIT, WAIT......

TAP, TAP, TAP......


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay, guys..... here's what I decided to do.  I just wasn't sure about the whole Oberon kindle cover using velcro.... plus the possibility that it might cost around $100 - a stretch for my budget.  Also... they weren't going to be creating a Kindle cover with my favorite design which is Mountain Pine (we love the mountains!).  So, I ordered a large Oberon journal cover in Mountain Pine for $69 and it's supposed to arrive on Monday the 17th (I'm tracking it on UPS).  That cover is 6" x 9" and my husband and I have a couple of ideas about how we might "convert" the cover to use for my Kindle.  Worst case scenario if it doesn't look like it's going to work to convert it.... I'll simply use it as a journal and still have my incredibly beautiful Oberon "work of art".  I can't wait for it to arrive!!  Not as thrilling as waiting for my Kindle..... but waiting for Kindle accessories is fun too!!


----------



## Snapcat

If it works it can you post pictures and tell us what you did? Good luck!


----------



## Patrizia

The oberon covers working price is going to be around 76-80ish and should be out by late next week, I think you guys will be pleased with the results.. I am not a velcro chick but I can tell you the designs more then make up for it.. it has a WOW factor


----------



## PraiseGod13

I'll keep you posted Snapcat.  I'm so excited to see the Mountain Pine cover.  Oberon makes the most beautiful leather products I've ever seen!  I'm hoping that one of our ideas works so that I can use my cover for my Kindle.  If not.... it will be my journal and I'll either buy one of the Oberon Kindle covers in a different style.... or an M-edge.


----------



## Mnemosyne

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay, guys..... here's what I decided to do. I just wasn't sure about the whole Oberon kindle cover using velcro.... plus the possibility that it might cost around $100 - a stretch for my budget. Also... they weren't going to be creating a Kindle cover with my favorite design which is Mountain Pine (we love the mountains!). So, I ordered a large Oberon journal cover in Mountain Pine for $69 and it's supposed to arrive on Monday the 17th (I'm tracking it on UPS). That cover is 6" x 9" and my husband and I have a couple of ideas about how we might "convert" the cover to use for my Kindle. Worst case scenario if it doesn't look like it's going to work to convert it.... I'll simply use it as a journal and still have my incredibly beautiful Oberon "work of art". I can't wait for it to arrive!! Not as thrilling as waiting for my Kindle..... but waiting for Kindle accessories is fun too!!


I'm interested to hear how your "conversion" goes, too! I was hoping that the Lotus icon journal might be one of the designs, but it isn't. If it can be worked out, I'd still love to get one!

Nemo


----------



## Lee

The Oberon cover looks fantastic.  However, I'm going to stick with my M-edge.  I really love how it feels in the hand, and it works perfectly for me.  And I'm not inclined to start velcro'ing up my Kindle.


----------



## akw4572

Lee said:


> The Oberon cover looks fantastic. However, I'm going to stick with my M-edge. I really love how it feels in the hand, and it works perfectly for me. And I'm not inclined to start velcro'ing up my Kindle.


Ditto that. I just don't want to velcro up, especially since the M Edge works fine. I really like the look of the Oberons, but I'll stick with the M Edge for now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I will stick with the M-Edge also. I love the look of the Oberon, they are beautiful but I like the feel of the M-Edge in my hand, the closure tab, the way the front cover folds back and the secure fit for my Kindle. I haven't found it to be too bulky either. I use it many times a day & it still looks new.


----------



## Patrizia

I have three of the Medge and I do love them.. no doubt..but that Oberon in my hand , there is nothing like it, it just feels like luxury .. I can't explain it any better then that... I reach for it in my bag and you don't even think about the velcro you can't see it and its flawless.. again its not for everyone and I was one of the loudest complainers regarding velctro.. but when I see that cover and the pewter button details.. its a wow factor


----------



## greyhoundcountry

Could anyone tell me if the oberon covers are a soft leather or a stiff leather. They look stiff in the pictures.


----------



## Snapcat

Darn. I get excited everytime this thread has new posts in it, hoping that the Oberon are done.


----------



## Kirstin

greyhoundcountry said:


> Could anyone tell me if the oberon covers are a soft leather or a stiff leather. They look stiff in the pictures.


Oberon journals are stiff leather so I imagine the Kindle covers will be as well.


----------



## Shizu

Snapcat said:


> Darn. I get excited everytime this thread has new posts in it, hoping that the Oberon are done.


Me too.


----------



## Susan B

Patrizia I relly need the cover in the creek bed maple design and the handbag in the wave design, along with a wallet in the fine celtic design.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan B said:


> Patrizia I relly need the cover in the creek bed maple design and the handbag in the wave design, along with a wallet in the fine celtic design.


Oh, honey, I could do some MAJOR damage accessorizing at Oberon...

Betsy


----------



## Sailor

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay, guys..... here's what I decided to do. I just wasn't sure about the whole Oberon kindle cover using velcro.... plus the possibility that it might cost around $100 - a stretch for my budget. Also... they weren't going to be creating a Kindle cover with my favorite design which is Mountain Pine (we love the mountains!). So, I ordered a large Oberon journal cover in Mountain Pine for $69 and it's supposed to arrive on Monday the 17th (I'm tracking it on UPS). That cover is 6" x 9" and my husband and I have a couple of ideas about how we might "convert" the cover to use for my Kindle. Worst case scenario if it doesn't look like it's going to work to convert it.... I'll simply use it as a journal and still have my incredibly beautiful Oberon "work of art". I can't wait for it to arrive!! Not as thrilling as waiting for my Kindle..... but waiting for Kindle accessories is fun too!!


Hi PraiseGod13. I too was so excited about the Oberon KCover coming out that I went ahead and purchased a large Journal in Tree of Life which arrived last Monday. It is BEAUTIFUL!!! I placed my Kindle in it and there is about less than 1 inch of space top and bottom...it should work for a cover for you with some velcro on the back. Don't know how else it would hold in, it is a flat leather inside with a pocket...if your hubby is leather handy, you just might have potential for straps to hold the corners? A little extra pretty leather on top and bottom is not a bad thing with the slight overhang.

You might want to place some suede or felt or something on the inside front cover to help protect the screen though, just a thought. Maybe you can find a leather strap or leather shoe lace tie to use as a closure...just an idea...don't know how you would keep it tightly closed if you needed to. If you didn't need to, the cover would be fine to just keep the dust off and keep Kindle looking Beautiful.

I am using my Large Journal for a Prayer Journal, the book that comes inside it is a stand alone book refill you could use without the leather Journal if you use the cover for the Kindle. Hope it works out for you, you will LOVE the quality of their Handmade artwork. Be sure to SMELL the leather when you open it...that is part of the beauty.


----------



## PraiseGod13

HOORAY!!! My Oberon cover arrived a little while ago and it is (as anticipated) simply incredible!! "Work of art" truly describes these beauties. We love the mountains so I ordered a large journal (6" x 9") in the Mountain Pine pattern. And, it is going to work as a cover for MaKK (my Kindle) just great. The journal has a pocket/sleeve in both the front cover and back cover that normally holds the journal. I removed that and simply slipped the original cover that came with MaKK into the sleeves. That gives me the upper and lower left corners already in place. I have a piece of velcro on the lower right back corner of MaKK that helped secure him into his Amazon cover. I'm simply going to put a matching piece of velcro on the back sleeve of my Oberon cover and he's totally secure. My husband was going to make me corners out of leather to put into my Oberon cover.... but since I hit upon the idea of using my original cover, we won't even need to do that. The Oberon cover gives me about 1" all around MaKK, so if it gets bumped, MaKK will be totally protected. We also plan to add a shoestring-like piece of leather around the front button and then I will "tie" the cover shut instead of just looping the back piece of leather around the button. I'll try to take a couple of photos and will post below:


----------



## Angela

Congratulations, PraiseGod13!! The journal is indeed beautiful. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## quiltlvr

Shizu said:


> Me too.


me too!


----------



## Sailor

Very Beautiful Cover. Clever idea to put the KCover inside the Oberon...instant cover!


----------



## Shizu

Very Nice, PraiseGod13. Now we know that the original kindle cover fit right into Oberon's large journal.  

Oh, and how is the weight?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kirstin said:


> Oberon journals are stiff leather so I imagine the Kindle covers will be as well.


Thank you for this, for some reason I thought it was a soft leather.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Very beautiful PraiseGod13.


----------



## PraiseGod13

This Oberon leather is just thicker by necessity, I would think, so they are able to put/stamp the design into it - not sure of their process.  It isn't "stiff" - has some softness to it and I'm sure it will become softer as time goes by and it gets handled and used..... but it is not a thin leather like some other covers.  I have a feeling I will still end up with an M-edge or Stylz cover also... for those times when I want to fold the front cover back out of the way and want to hold MaKK in one hand.  A Kindle just can't have too many covers, right Betsy  I actually love reading with the lap stand my husband gave me with the Oberon cover & MaKK resting on it (the stand has a little book ledge) because then all I have to do is pet the dog, drink my coffee and turn the page of my current "read".


----------



## Patrizia

Okay gang.. Oberon is going live on Weds with the new covers...

I am now allowed to tell you I was one of the beta testers and I had the tree of life.. I am telling you this cover is STUNNING.. and it works very well.. I hate velcro and I dont even think about it with this one.. everytime i pull it out of my bag its just fantastic.. even the smell.. LOL

It is a thicker leather but you can still bend it back to read.. and its very substantial feeling  not to mention durable!.  the buttons however are a square and really unique.. the price point is around 75.00.. and if you have questions.. there are a few more of us lurking here (beta testers) that can give you their impressions as well


----------



## Guest

I was also a beta tester. I can tell you it is a wonderful cover. It folds back easily. The texture of the leather in the fold is so soft. The smell envelopes you the minute you open it. I also had my doubts about the Velcro, but the trade-off is well worth it. 

The art work is superb. No picture can do it justice.


----------



## Angela

LuckyRainbow said:


> I was also a beta tester. I can tell you it is a wonderful cover. It folds back easily. The texture of the leather in the fold is so soft. The smell envelopes you the minute you open it. I also had my doubts about the Velcro, but the trade-off is well worth it.
> 
> The art work is superb. No picture can do it justice.


Does that mean we don't get to see a picture of it??

PS - I'm jealous... not really!! lol


----------



## Guest

Maybe one of the other Beta Babes can provide a pic. I did not take any before I sent it back for a replacement. 

Nothing wrong with it. I just wanted another design.


----------



## Kirstin

I was also a beta tester for the Oberon Kindle cover and it exceeded my expectations - which were high because I already owned an Oberon journal.  I have the wrap around Tree of Life design and it is amazing.  I was not worried about the velcro as I had put a velcro dot on the original Kindle cover and when I upgraded to the M-Edge, the velcro removed easily with no sticky residue.   When I attached my Kindle to the Oberon with velcro I gave it an aggressive shake test that Kindle wasn't going anywhere!  You can't even tell the velcro is there once the Kindle is attached.  I love the Oberon cover so much, I'm going to order a couple different designs so I can change my Kindle clothes every once in awhile.  They did an amazing job!

Give me about 10 min and I'll post some photos.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Waiting for the photos, waiting for the photos Kirstin.   Did you guys volunteer or did they choose you, how did that work? I am glad to know we are getting honest feedback from somone we know from the forum.


----------



## Shizu

I was also beta tester. I love leather and seeing the Oberon's design on their site, I was really looking forward to their kindle cover. When I first heard about the velcro, I was so disappointed. I hate to stick anything to my kindle. That's why I love the M-Edge cover and I pre-order one more. I was hoping they could somehow change that. LOL   When I got the Oberon cover, Tree of Life, there was still a little hesitation to put the velcro. But I had to put the velcro on since the cover is very beautiful. Once I put my kindle into the cover, I didn't regret I put the velcro. It was worth it.


----------



## Patrizia

uh people.. someone went online before Weds

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=66


----------



## Guest

Yeah, now everyone can join us in the love of this cover.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

They are breathtaking! And I do love the smell of leather.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Yeah, now everyone can join us in the love of this cover.


Aren't you supposed to be making chili? Or uploading a pic of my lovely sweater? 

(By the way, the first thing Roy said when he came in today was "I like your sweater.")


----------



## Kirstin

photos


----------



## Angela

They are beautiful... but I still don't have the money to buy one for a while... maybe by the tiime I can spend again they will have my butterflies  

NOW I understand what was meant by the Tree of Life being a "wrap around" design!!


----------



## Anniehow

OMG I want one of these so bad!!


----------



## Shizu

Very nice pictures Kirstin.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Holy cow. They really are gorgeous. I just ordered mine. Thanks for the heads up you guys.


----------



## pidgeon92

This is the one I got to test.... It is the World Tree, and the color is most like the second picture - very dark green, almost black. It's really beautiful and not terribly weighty. The velcro is very secure, after I put the Kindle in I shook it several times to see if the velcro would come loose.


















































































I have already ordered the Celtic Hounds cover for my husband's Kindle....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patrizia said:


> uh people.. someone went online before Weds
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=66


Patrizia, didn't you say the buttons were going to change? There's nothing on the website, or did I miss it?

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Patrizia, didn't you say the buttons were going to change? There's nothing on the website, or did I miss it?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy - check your email. They are keeping the square buttons! Yippie!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kirstin said:


> Betsy - check your email. They are keeping the square buttons! Yippie!!


Cool, because they're beautiful! I haven't been on the email much this afternoon, just Kindleboards!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

OH....MY....GOODNESS!!!!!

Drop dead gorgeous. 


I just printed out the page from their website and handed it to my husband. I told him that's what I wanted for Christmas. I told him to pick one that he likes for me. It's so hard to choose. I've been looking at these for the past couple of weeks and I just don't know which one I want. I've ruled out Raven and Sky Dragon but that's it. 

I had seriously talked myself out of one because of the Velcro, however, after hearing all of the Beta testers reviews, I really don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## Patrizia

I promise it is not.. I have tree of life and it is stunning.. Betsy, check your email.. Don said the issue is worked out so they are keeping the squares.. I spoke to him today.

This cover is so gorgeous.. I am even going to buy one on top of the one I already own.. its fantastic I dont think I am pulling it out anytime soon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> OH....MY....GOODNESS!!!!!
> 
> Drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> I just printed out the page from their website and handed it to my husband. I told him that's what I wanted for Christmas. I told him to pick one that he likes for me. It's so hard to choose. I've been looking at these for the past couple of weeks and I just don't know which one I want. I've ruled out Raven and Sky Dragon but that's it.
> 
> I had seriously talked myself out of one because of the Velcro, however, after hearing all of the Beta testers reviews, I really don't think it will be an issue.


The velcro doesn't matter, trust me, it's soooooo beautiful. I'd post pics but I've got the tree of life too and it has already been posted
Eleanor loves her Oberon.

Oberon...designer wear for Kindles.

Betsy


----------



## Snapcat

Ok now I want one despite the velcro! But I can't pick! AAAH


----------



## hazeldazel

oh SNAP!  Those are gorge!  Oh Santa...


----------



## Patrizia

tree of life.. tree of life.. the entire design wraps around the kindle.. major WOW factor


----------



## Shizu

Believe me I hated the thought of the velcro... but with the Oberon cover.... I had to change my mind


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Which one did you order Wisteria? I can't decide either, I don't want the dragon or the raven but I love all the others.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The velcro doesn't matter, trust me, it's soooooo beautiful. I'd post pics but I've got the tree of life too and it has already been posted
> Eleanor loves her Oberon.
> 
> Oberon...designer wear for Kindles.
> 
> Betsy


My husband pointed out that even though I say I like all of them, the Tree of Life gets my biggest reaction. As soon as I decide on that one, I look at the Celtic designs again though....I'm really going to just leave it up to him. I'll most likely wind up buying a 2nd one at some point anyway. I have very little willpower because, like you, I am an


Spoiler



accessory slut.


----------



## Pauline

When I found out that velcro was being used to hold the Kindle in place, I decided not to buy one. Upon seeing the pictures of the tree of life cover, I changed my mind. I will be buying one but don't know which one.


----------



## Angela

Hello Pauline and welcome to the boards!! AND, congrats on your first post!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pauline said:


> When I found out that velcro was being used to hold the Kindle in place, I decided not to buy one. Upon seeing the pictures of the tree of life cover, I changed my mind. I will be buying one but don't know which one.


Congratulations on your first post! and welcome to the Boards and to Accessories. You sound like you'll fit right in!

Betsy


----------



## Lindalkcruise

This board is hard on my bank account! The tree of life is on it's way to me!


----------



## Angela

Hi Lindalkcruise, just in case I have missed you on another thread... welcome to the boards!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lindalkcruise said:


> This board is hard on my bank account! The tree of life is on it's way to me!


Nice choice! You will love it!

Betsy


----------



## Lindalkcruise

Thank's! I've had my Kindle almost a year and this is the first cover I have bought.


----------



## chynared21

*Beta tester here too )) I lucked out with getting the one that I had wanted when the styles were listed. The Sky Dragon is stunning and more of a muted blood red, not bright at all like shown on the website. I was originally worried that the velcro wouldn't be enough to hold it in but it actually works beautifully. Our covers only came with two pieces of velcro and I think the majority of us mentioned that we'd like the third piece to make it extra secure. Also, there are pockets on the front and back of the cover that have a rigid piece of plastic to stiffen up the leather, which is already pretty thick, that will protect your Kindle. Even with the extra stiffness, the cover folds back easily and is rather comfortable to hold. The nice thing about the velcro is that Jinx looks like he's floating...kind of neat looking 
























*


----------



## Snapcat

Did the beta testers get to keep their kindle covers? Did you guys have to pay for it, or did they just let you have it for helping them test it? (Just curious, don't answer if you don't want to  )

Btw, I just bought one of the world tree covers.


----------



## Anniehow

This is sooooo going on my Christmas list.

Can any of you Beta babes tell me how much it weighs?


----------



## chynared21

Anniehow said:


> This is sooooo going on my Christmas list.
> 
> Can any of you Beta babes tell me how much it weighs?


*Slightly more than the original cover but it's more comfortable to hold because of the softness of the leather inside. I was concerned about the weight because I occasionally have trouble with my hands but it hasn't been a problem *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anniehow said:


> This is sooooo going on my Christmas list.
> 
> Can any of you Beta babes tell me how much it weighs?


I think someone weighted it, it's a tad heavier.

Betsy


----------



## Shizu

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think someone weighted it, it's a tad heavier.
> 
> Betsy


Well... I weighted. LOL

The kindle weight about 10 oz. My red Megde cover is 6 oz. The Oberon cover (Tree of Life) is 10 oz. So it is a little heavier.


----------



## Marci

Anniehow said:


> This is sooooo going on my Christmas list.
> 
> Can any of you Beta babes tell me how much it weighs?


My sentiment exactly!! LOL for your phrase of "Beta Babes" 

Another question for you Oberon Beta Babes: It looks like this cover is a bit larger than the Amazon one. Will the slipcases (Waterfield, etc) available now fit them? Is there enough room in the back to turn the power & Whispernet switches?

Wonder what Octochick is going to chose 

Marci


----------



## chynared21

Marci said:


> My sentiment exactly!! LOL for your phrase of "Beta Babes"
> 
> Another question for you Oberon Beta Babes: It looks like this cover is a bit larger than the Amazon one. Will the slipcases (Waterfield, etc) available now fit them? Is there enough room in the back to turn the power & Whispernet switches?
> 
> Wonder what Octochick is going to chose
> 
> Marci


*The cover is slightly larger than the original case, but not by much. It measures 6 x 8 x 1. I don't have a Water Field case so I can't answer that.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marci said:


> My sentiment exactly!! LOL for your phrase of "Beta Babes"
> 
> Another question for you Oberon Beta Babes: It looks like this cover is a bit larger than the Amazon one. Will the slipcases (Waterfield, etc) available now fit them? Is there enough room in the back to turn the power & Whispernet switches?
> 
> Wonder what Octochick is going to chose
> 
> Marci


It's about 3/8 of an inch taller and wider. It is actually a bit thinner at the spine.

Betsy


----------



## Sailor

I was a Beta Tester (Beta Babe) also. I received the same World Tree as Pidgon92's pictures she posted.

First off, I didn't want Velcro on KinKin (AKA Amazing Kinny) I thought it would 'cheapen' him. When I took one look at the cover it took 2 seconds to slap that Velcro on and put KinKin into the cover and he hasn't left his leather home since.

The smell was sooo fragrant...memorable and enjoyable as I read. It was so comfortable in my hands as I read (I hated the cover that came with KinKin) and this one is just right. Soft, but firm leather, supple and beautiful to the touch. You can see the handmade workmanship they put into the corners and edges. I love the square button with the Celtic design. The vertical pockets are handy to tuck your fingers into while reading; and to hold the cover differently as you change hand positions so your hands don't cramp up while reading for long periods of time. I also have stood it up on a table and it stands with the cover bent 3/4 back for freehand reading.

My one complaint...my kitty's hairs show up on the black wool screen protector...with 4 cats I guess I can't get past that one. Ha. I LOVE it.


----------



## Angela

Nice cover Chyna... unless I can buy it through Amazon it may be a while before I can afford it. Congrats to you lucky ladies who got to beta test the cover. It's nice to be able to hear first hand how nice it is. Thanks!


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> Nice cover Chyna... unless I can buy it through Amazon it may be a while before I can afford it. Congrats to you lucky ladies who got to beta test the cover. It's nice to be able to hear first hand how nice it is. Thanks!


*Thanks Angela  *


----------



## Lynn

I too was a lucky beta babe! I just love my cover. I was sent the Hokusai Wave. It is a very nice navy blue color- darker than their website shows. Once the velcro was in place I haven't really given it a second thought. I do not take  Scotty out of his cover often- probably did more while testing the cover than I had in the 3 weeks I have had him- so I don't see the velcro at all. This cover is very comfortable to hold and like Sailor said you can't beat that leather smell. 

Lynn


----------



## ozicat

I just placed my order for the green World Tree. I've been watching the boards about the Oberon covers and as soon as they showed the choices, I immediately knew which one my Kindle would be happiest to wear! I'm glad they are finally available and can't wait to receive it.


----------



## pidgeon92

sailor said:



> My one complaint...my kitty's hairs show up on the black wool screen protector...with 4 cats I guess I can't get past that one. Ha. I LOVE it.


My dogs' hairs get stuck on my Kindle, on my iPhone, all over the floor.... It's quite hopeless.


----------



## chynared21

Marci said:


> Is there enough room in the back to turn the power & Whispernet switches?
> 
> Marci


*Forgot to answer this Marci...yes, you can easily reach the switches. The major difference with this is that the Kindle doesn't pop off like it does with the original cover ;-p*


----------



## MonaSW

I have one on my Christmas list, but really can't make up my mind about which one I want. Gosh they are gorgeous.


----------



## Sailor

Don't know if they say this on the Kindle Cover, but for the World Tree, this is what they thought of while making it:


*Oberon Image Story

World Tree, your branches in Heaven and your roots in the Earth, symbol of The Great Turning and cycles of darkness and light, great regenerator, your branches are full of singing birds. Tree of Knowledge, on whose leaves the name of every person is written, Cosmic Tree that unites the three worlds of air, earth and water, all traditions honor you. *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, they have a story for each cover; I don't know if it comes with the cover when you buy one.  Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## Angela

2 more Betsy



sailor said:


> Don't know if they say this on the Kindle Cover, but for the World Tree, this is what they thought of while making it:
> 
> 
> *Oberon Image Story
> 
> World Tree, your branches in Heaven and your roots in the Earth, symbol of The Great Turning and cycles of darkness and light, great regenerator, your branches are full of singing birds. Tree of Knowledge, on whose leaves the name of every person is written, Cosmic Tree that unites the three worlds of air, earth and water, all traditions honor you. *


I would like to read the stories on all the covers. Are they available?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> 2 more Betsy
> 
> I would like to read the stories on all the covers. Are they available?


If you go to the link Patrizia posted, http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=918 look on the right for related products. Click on one of them. You may have to try a couple, the Image Story isn't on every page, but one will have them. I think ALL the journals have the image story.

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Thanks, I will do that Mrs. 999!


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> 2 more Betsy
> 
> I would like to read the stories on all the covers. Are they available?


*When I was looking though the covers to pick for a journal, I noticed that only some had a story to them...the Sky Dragon being one of them )

"Sky Dragon, guardian of the Gods, in you lives the vital spirit of change and seed creation of form and matter. Bringer of thunder and fertile spring rain, swallow the azure pearl of the moon and grant what we desire." *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> 2 more Betsy
> 
> I would like to read the stories on all the covers. Are they available?


Angela, are you stalking me, LOL! 

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Angela, are you stalking me, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


No, it just so happens that when I click on show unread posts, you are almost always at the top one on the list!! 
Congrats on making reaching 1000 posts!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> No, it just so happens that when I click on show unread posts, you are almost always at the top one on the list!!
> Congrats on making reaching 1000 posts!!


You are right behind me, girl!

Betsy


----------



## colleen

Yet another Beta Babe here!
Once I saw the gorgeous cover (I also got the Tree of Life design - STUNNING!), I didn't hesitate for a second to slap that Velcro on Florence.  I will admit to being SO SCARED to let go of Florence at first and just hold the cover.  But then Pidgeon92 mentioned that she did a "shake test" over her bed and it didn't budge.  So that's what I did - then I was more relaxed!  It is so comfortable to hold compared to the original Amazon cover.  You can't even compare it.
I agree with Chynared's comment...  it is so cool to see Florence just "floating" on the cover!
It is very comfortable to hold, and really and truly just so beautiful.  Even my hubby (who NEVER notices stuff like this) said "Wow, that's pretty cool!"  Let me tell you that is very high praise from him!


----------



## Anne

I am another Beta Babe. I got  The World Tree cover it is gorgeous. I was worried about the Velcro no problem there. My Kindle has not moved since I put it in the cover. You can fold it over and it is comfortable to hold. It is the most beautiful cover I own. I just ordered two more covers. The Sky Dragon and The Tree of Life.


----------



## Angela

reader/Anne said:


> I am another Beta Babe. I got The World Tree cover it is gorgeous. I was worried about the Velcro no problem there. My Kindle has not moved since I put it in the cover. You can fold it over and it is comfortable to hold. It is the most beautiful cover I own. I just ordered two more covers. The Sky Dragon and The Tree of Life.


Angela is now scratching her head wondering how she missed out on the beta testing thing Must not have been in the right place at the right time!! Oh well... so it life!


----------



## chynared21

reader/Anne said:


> I am another Beta Babe. I got The World Tree cover it is gorgeous. I was worried about the Velcro no problem there. My Kindle has not moved since I put it in the cover. You can fold it over and it is comfortable to hold. It is the most beautiful cover I own. I just ordered two more covers. The Sky Dragon and The Tree of Life.


*You go girlfriend! I may go with the Dragon Roost in wine or in red...just love this red!*


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Which one did you order Wisteria? I can't decide either, I don't want the dragon or the raven but I love all the others.


Our 29th wedding anniversary is in two weeks. For my husband I ordered the Celtic Hounds and I am pretty sure he will absolutely love it. He travels a lot and has a black medge. He confessed several days ago he wished he'd got a different color....the black is so unobtrusive he always worries he's going to overlook his kindle and leave it on a plane somewhere.

For myself I ordered the Hokusai Wave, to go with a 'Zen Revisited' skin. Now hubby is off the hook for doing the traditional rush out at the last possible moment and find the perfect gift anniversary shopping routine. He can just relax, light a fire in the fireplace, and open a bottle of good wine.

At least that is my rationalization for this sudden shopping spree and I am sticking to it  However the real truth of the matter is that you guys in the accessories forum (Betsy and Patrizia I am looking straight at you two!) are a terrible influence. Terrible!


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

I'll chime in. I was lucky enough to be one of the testers, too. I received the blue Hokusai Wave and it is absolutely beautiful. It's a very dark navy. If anyone had been paying attention, I was lusting after the new pebbled navy M-edge so the blue of this has taken care of that craving! The inside cover is black and it brings out the black notes in the Symphonic skin that Sir William is wearing. Interesting because when he was in the brown M-edge cover, the notes looked more brown.

I was one of the anti-velcro people too but in the end, the beauty of the cover won out. I put the velcro sort of way over on the right hand side and I noticed that now the next page button (the big one on the right) needs a big more of a push to turn the page. I tend to use the smaller left hand button, anyway, so this isn't a problem, but for folks who complain that they are always pushing the button by accident, this might be a serendiptious unexpected fix. 

I'll try to post pictures later.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wisteria Clematis said:


> At least that is my rationalization for this sudden shopping spree and I am sticking to it  However the real truth of the matter is that you guys in the accessories forum (Betsy and Patrizia I am looking straight at you two!) are a terrible influence. Terrible!


Thank you. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Here are two pictures of my Hokusai Wave cover. The lighting is sort of funky so I apologize for that. The color is a very beautiful navy blue with a black interior.



















L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome to our Kindle family Pauline & LindaCruise. Nice to have you here!


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> I was one of the anti-velcro people too but in the end, the beauty of the cover won out. I put the velcro sort of way over on the right hand side and I noticed that now the next page button (the big one on the right) needs a big more of a push to turn the page. I tend to use the smaller left hand button, anyway, so this isn't a problem, but for folks who complain that they are always pushing the button by accident, this might be a serendiptious unexpected fix.


*I'll fess up...I had my right side velcro a bit too far to the right too and kind of made the next page button stick. I couldn't even make the page turn so I had to trim back the velcro a bit *


----------



## Kirstin

Leslie said:


> I was one of the anti-velcro people too but in the end, the beauty of the cover won out. I put the velcro sort of way over on the right hand side and I noticed that now the next page button (the big one on the right) needs a big more of a push to turn the page. I tend to use the smaller left hand button, anyway, so this isn't a problem, but for folks who complain that they are always pushing the button by accident, this might be a serendiptious unexpected fix.


I had the same experience and was actually happy about it. I have to apply just a teensy amount of pressure to the button for the page to turn and haven't had the accidental "oops too early" moment since I got the cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chynared21 said:


> *I'll fess up...I had my right side velcro a bit too far to the right too and kind of made the next page button stick. I couldn't even make the page turn so I had to trim back the velcro a bit *


I actually trimmed mine before applying it as I didn't want it to bump against either the cover or the button!



Betsy


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the info and I may be coming around on the velcro issue - but the button bothers me.  Alas,...

Anyway, some of you have said that it "folds over" - does that mean ALL the way over so that you are essentially holding the K itself with the flap all the way behind it (if you did it with a book, it would really hurt the spine).  I like this feature of the Medge and would not want to just have it open like a book.

Clear as mud??


----------



## Kirstin

Ethan said:


> Thanks for all the info and I may be coming around on the velcro issue - but the button bothers me. Alas,...
> 
> Anyway, some of you have said that it "folds over" - does that mean ALL the way over so that you are essentially holding the K itself with the flap all the way behind it (if you did it with a book, it would really hurt the spine). I like this feature of the Medge and would not want to just have it open like a book.
> 
> Clear as mud??


Don't let the button bother you. If you place that strip of velcro flush with the battery cover, the button is the same as always.

I bend my cover back all the way - think of a spiral notebook with the front and back covers touching - and hold it by the leather cover in the center. Make sense?


----------



## Guest

Spiral notebook with front cover in full contact with rear cover - yes, that makes it clearer.  I meant button on the front that secures it closed, but I'll try to get over it.
Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pidgeon92 said:


> This is the one I got to test.... It is the World Tree, and the color is most like the second picture - very dark green, almost black. It's really beautiful and not terribly weighty. The velcro is very secure, after I put the Kindle in I shook it several times to see if the velcro would come loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already ordered the Celtic Hounds cover for my husband's Kindle....


I'm quoting Verena's email (Pidgeon92) as it's pretty far back now and people might not have seen her pics. This shows pretty well how you can fold the cover back. Mine (Tree of Life) seems to fold a bit flatter, but I think I worked it a little to make it do that. Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy,
A picture(s) is worth thousands and thousands of words!
Tx.

p.s. - mea culpa, I did not go far enough back in the thread to understand that there were photos buried back there - I did do a search though!


----------



## Shizu

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I actually trimmed mine before applying it as I didn't want it to bump against either the cover or the button!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I didn't trim and I don't have any problem.


----------



## Avalon

Actually, mine lays quite a bit flatter ~ I've had it a bit longer than pidgeon. The cover becomes more supple with use.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The Tree of Life is so beautiful, I am trying not to purchase one. I don't need one but they are works of art.


----------



## yogini2

I see some people are ordering the oberon designs or putting in second orders.  I checked the web site and do not see where you can do that.?  

Yogini2


----------



## Avalon

Here you go ~


[URL=http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php]http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=66[/url]


----------



## Shizu

yogini2 said:


> I see some people are ordering the oberon designs or putting in second orders. I checked the web site and do not see where you can do that.?
> 
> Yogini2


I notice that too. No link from the home page on their web site. So it's kinda exclusive? for people here for a couple days until it's official on their web site.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Avalon said:


> Actually, mine lays quite a bit flatter ~ I've had it a bit longer than pidgeon. The cover becomes more supple with use.


Folding it back like that doesn't do any damage to the cover?

I only ask because I saw what folding back did to my red leather Medge cover (creases)


----------



## Avalon

No.  The quality of the leather is exceptional.  I have some high-quality (Coach & Dooney bags; Lucchese boots) leather goods.  None is of the quality of Oberon.


----------



## Ruby296

Wow, these covers are beautiful, but like Ethan I'm not crazy about the button on the front either.  For those that have this and the M-Edge, which do you like better?  My M-edge is on pre-order but now I'm feeling like maybe I should have gotten one of these instead?  Grrrrrrrrr, too many choices!


----------



## Leslie

Ruby said:


> Wow, these covers are beautiful, but like Ethan I'm not crazy about the button on the front either. For those that have this and the M-Edge, which do you like better? My M-edge is on pre-order but now I'm feeling like maybe I should have gotten one of these instead? Grrrrrrrrr, too many choices!


I love my M-edge cover. I was selected for the beta test and sort of said, eh, okay...probably won't really use it though. Well, that all changed the SECOND I opened the box! The cover was stunning and I couldn't get Sir William in there fast enough. I never, ever imagined I would love it as much as I do.

I was also very anti-velcro and those feelings went immediately out of the window, too.

I am giving my red M-edge to a friend (I figure, I was lucky enough to be selected to test the Oberon, I should pay it forward) and I might even give my brown one to my son. I just don't see changing the cover to suit my mood. This one is so beautiful it will always suit my mood.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> I am giving my red M-edge to a friend (I figure, I was lucky enough to be selected to test the Oberon, I should pay it forward) and I might even give my brown one to my son. I just don't see changing the cover to suit my mood. This one is so beautiful it will always suit my mood.
> 
> L


Ok. That sealed the deal for me. I've "known" you for several months and know how much you like your M-edge covers. For you to say you're giving them away after getting the Oberon....Well, that's HUGE!!


----------



## Ruby296

Leslie,

That's a wonderful rave for Oberon and now I'm very tempted to order one too (w/out ever seeing the M-edge in person).  And I think it's very kind of you to pay it forward by giving away your ME covers!  BTW, if you don't mind my askig, how does one become a beta tester?  If that's not an ok question please feel free to dis-regard 
R


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok. That sealed the deal for me. I've "known" you for several months and know how much you like your M-edge covers. For you to say you're giving them away after getting the Oberon....Well, that's HUGE!!


I know. I amazed myself. Looking at the journals and stuff at the Oberon website I always said, those are nice but not really my taste. But something about having WSB in there...gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous.

L


----------



## khttk98

Hi Everyone!
I am new to Kindle but am totally in LOVE with it!  I have had mine three weeks now and I actually found myself attempting to turn the page like you would turn the page on a real book.  LOVE it!  I am totally into accessories and these Oberon covers look like another something my Kindle needs.  When I go to the Oberon site I don't see anything listed yet but they will be out sometime soon right?  

Holly


----------



## Leslie

Ruby said:


> Leslie,
> 
> That's a wonderful rave for Oberon and now I'm very tempted to order one too (w/out ever seeing the M-edge in person). And I think it's very kind of you to pay it forward by giving away your ME covers! BTW, if you don't mind my askig, how does one become a beta tester? If that's not an ok question please feel free to dis-regard
> R


Patrizia was instrumental in arranging the whole thing. This is what she posted on the Amazon board in response to the same question:

"I own a marketing and public relations company.. the truth is I called Oberon a while back to find out when the covers would be out and ended up talking to the company president.. we threw around some ideas and she asked me what I thought about beta testing it first, and kicked the idea around.. she needed 19, so I picked 19 people off the kindleboards who I thought would be interested based on their posts and contributions.. they were eager to help so beta testers (or as we like to call ourselves the Beta Babes) were born ..

It has been fun, we exchange emails and ideas and we were told to please keep this to ourselves, but I was told today we can now let the cat out of the bag so we can tell you how we felt about the product."

L


----------



## Leslie

khttk98 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am new to Kindle but am totally in LOVE with it! I have had mine three weeks now and I actually found myself attempting to turn the page like you would turn the page on a real book. LOVE it! I am totally into accessories and these Oberon covers look like another something my Kindle needs. When I go to the Oberon site I don't see anything listed yet but they will be out sometime soon right?
> 
> Holly


Hi Holly, welcome! Glad to have you here.

Here's the link:

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=66

L


----------



## Ruby296

Leslie said:


> Patrizia was instrumental in arranging the whole thing. This is what she posted on the Amazon board in response to the same question:
> 
> "I own a marketing and public relations company.. the truth is I called Oberon a while back to find out when the covers would be out and ended up talking to the company president.. we threw around some ideas and she asked me what I thought about beta testing it first, and kicked the idea around.. she needed 19, so I picked 19 people off the kindleboards who I thought would be interested based on their posts and contributions.. they were eager to help so beta testers (or as we like to call ourselves the Beta Babes) were born ..
> 
> It has been fun, we exchange emails and ideas and we were told to please keep this to ourselves, but I was told today we can now let the cat out of the bag so we can tell you how we felt about the product."
> 
> L


Leslie,

Thanks so much for explaining the testing process, I really appreciate it 
R


----------



## Cuechick

Avalon said:


> Actually, mine lays quite a bit flatter ~ I've had it a bit longer than pidgeon. The cover becomes more supple with use.


Did you put the velcro over your skin? If not, why not?


----------



## khttk98

Yea!  Thanks so much for the link!  I just purchased World Tree and it looks so beautiful!  I look forward to getting it soon.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I have a question for you beta babes...

Tell me about the wool part that protects the screen.  Is it simply a piece of wool felt that is attached to the leather, or is there any kind of padding behind it?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Well Leslie that sealed the deal for me also, I've known you longer than anyone else & I trust your judgement. (not that I didn't trust anyone else) I know how much you loved your M-edge covers also so if you you give it a thumbs up I must have one. The Velcro was my only concern because leather work is an art. Can you post some picks or have you done that already? I didn't realize until now you were a beta babe.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Holly, nice to have you here.


----------



## Avalon

Hi Octochick!

I just got the skin yesterday.

Since he was already in his Oberon cover, I didn't even bother to put the skin on the back. I'm not planning to take him out of his cover, so the skin on the front was enough for me 

~ Avalon



Octochick said:


> Did you put the velcro over your skin? If not, why not?


----------



## Sandpiper

Does the soft fuzzy part of the velcro get stuck on Kindle and the hard loops are fastened in the Oberon cover or is it the other way 'round?  My choice of cover is Avenue of Trees.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Just a reminder that if you love an Oberon design that they are not using for the new Kindle covers.... per my earlier post and pictures that might be buried by now...... you can purchase an Oberon large (6" x 9") journal cover and covert it easily to make a Kindle cover.  We love camping in the mountains so I fell in love with Mountain Pine and ordered the large journal cover.  It makes a wonderful Kindle cover!  You can either use the cover your Kindle came with and just slide it into the flaps that normally hold the journal and then use one piece of velcro on the lower right corner of your Kindle, or you could just attach velcro to the back cover just like they do for the Oberon Kindle covers.  Just another option if you're in love with an Oberon design that they aren't using for the Kindle covers.  These Oberon covers are worth having!!!


----------



## Guest

The soft part goes on the Kindle, the hard loops are sewn onto the inner leather part. The wool screen protector part does not have any padding, although I asked for this to be added. Not sure if they are going to do it though.


----------



## Sandpiper

Thanks much, Lucky.    I will be getting Avenue of Trees when the budget allows (or sooner).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ethan said:


> Betsy,
> A picture(s) is worth thousands and thousands of words!
> Tx.
> 
> p.s. - mea culpa, I did not go far enough back in the thread to understand that there were photos buried back there - I did do a search though!


Not a problem, I don't often wade back through the posts either. That's why I republished them!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Octochick said:


> Did you put the velcro over your skin? If not, why not?


I had already skinned Eleanor, so I cut some of it away and saved it on the paper it came from, though I could have as easily taken the whole thing off the back since she's always covered!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Okay, a few pics: Front:










Back:










Cover open:










Back:










Why are there velcro dots? Actually, my test cover came with only half the velcro! I was in a such a hot hurry to get it in the cover, I just stuck these dots on (leftover from dots I had bought for the original cover to put on the corner). I figure that eventually I'll get to the fabric store and buy the right thing, or I may not bother. The dots seem to be working fine. I also just stuck them right on the skin.

There was a dot leftover from the original cover that I removed when I put the skin on. It didn't leave any sticky residue on my Kindle so I figured these wouldn't leave any residue on the skin, either. I hope that makes sense! LOL

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Beautiful & blue is my favorite color, this looks more of a navy blue, is that right?


----------



## kindle mom

wow, i was away for a few days and i see i missed a lot!!! i had soured on these covers because i hated the idea of the velcro, but after reading the posts and seeing the photos, i'm beside myself!!! i love the tree of life. i may just have to take the plunge now..thanks everybody for making me poorer now in time for the holidays!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Beautiful & blue is my favorite color, this looks more of a navy blue, is that right?


Very definitely navy, yes. It's gotten me over lusting after the pebbled navy M-edge that is coming out later this month.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I think we are all in the same boat kindle mom! I am trying to decide which one to get.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Leslie, I am getting very, very close to ordering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Leslie, I am getting very, very close to ordering.


I'm (sob) very proud of all our Accessory Board members...keep up the good work!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Leslie, I am getting very, very close to ordering.


Which one ya getting??


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay.... now I am totally in love with the Oberon daffodil design also.  Looks like my Christmas gift $$ will go to ordering the large daffodil journal cover that I will convert into my Kindle cover.  I'm thinking daffodil for spring and summer and Mountain Pine (that I received yesterday) for fall and winter.  Has anyone seen the Oberon fern color??  I'm not a "green person" but am thinking it looks more natural for the daffodil leaves....  I had been thinking a pebbled navy blue M-edge like Leslie..... but I guess the daffodils would look good in navy too.  So many options...... Betsy, you taught us well!!!


----------



## Mnemosyne

PraiseGod13 said:


> Just a reminder that if you love an Oberon design that they are not using for the new Kindle covers.... per my earlier post and pictures that might be buried by now...... you can purchase an Oberon large (6" x 9") journal cover and covert it easily to make a Kindle cover. We love camping in the mountains so I fell in love with Mountain Pine and ordered the large journal cover. It makes a wonderful Kindle cover! You can either use the cover your Kindle came with and just slide it into the flaps that normally hold the journal and then use one piece of velcro on the lower right corner of your Kindle, or you could just attach velcro to the back cover just like they do for the Oberon Kindle covers. Just another option if you're in love with an Oberon design that they aren't using for the Kindle covers. These Oberon covers are worth having!!!


Ooohhh...okay! Well, maybe I will order the Lotus icon journal after all and give it a try on my Kindle. Even if it doesn't work, I'll have a beautiful new journal!

Nemo


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kirstin I am torn between which one to order. Blue and green are my favorite colors. I like the ? Wave and the green one with the trees. Do you have or have you ordered, if so which one? Hee hee we can always order another one.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Kirstin I am torn between which one to order. Blue and green are my favorite colors. I like the ? Wave and the green one with the trees. Do you have or have you ordered, if so which one? Hee hee we can always order another one.


Pidgeon has the World Tree which she said is a very dark green, almost black. I think it must be dark like my navy is dark. Octochick is ordering the Avenue of Trees which looks greener to me.

L


----------



## PraiseGod13

Mnemosyne:  I thought the same thing about just using the journal if it didn't work.... but I think it works excellent.  My pictures in my earlier post show how I used our original Amazon cover and just slipped it inside the front and back flaps that are designed to hold the journal which is a hard cover book.  I simply removed the book/journal, slid in my Amazon cover so I can use the two corner holders on the left, and added a little velcro onto the bottom left corner.... it does not budge!!  And, like I said earlier.... if you don't want to use your original cover at all.... you could just use velcro in the same places that the Oberon Kindles have their velcro.  I like the fact that I have about a 1" "border" all the way around my Kindle.  This cover is so sturdy, the if it gets bumped.... my Kindle won't get touched because the large journal is just a tad bigger than the Oberon Kindle cover.  I think you'll be very happy using the large journal cover..... I sure am!!  I'm ready to order the daffodil cover next..... I LOVE the cover and matching daffodil button/closure!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Oberon has two greens, I think.  One is called green which I think is the dark green/almost black.  Then, they also have a leather that is called Fern.  My Mountain Pine cover is in saddle but it looked several shades lighter on the Oberon website than it is in person.  Also, people have said that the red is a darker red than it looks like on the Oberon website.  So.... I'm wondering what shade of green the Fern actually is (since I'm not a huge green fan).........


----------



## Kirstin

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Kirstin I am torn between which one to order. Blue and green are my favorite colors. I like the ? Wave and the green one with the trees. Do you have or have you ordered, if so which one? Hee hee we can always order another one.


Hokusai Wave or Avenue of Trees? TOUGH CHOICE!!! I like both of those myself.


----------



## Kirstin

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oberon has two greens, I think. One is called green which I think is the dark green/almost black. Then, they also have a leather that is called Fern. My Mountain Pine cover is in saddle but it looked several shades lighter on the Oberon website than it is in person. Also, people have said that the red is a darker red than it looks like on the Oberon website. So.... I'm wondering what shade of green the Fern actually is (since I'm not a huge green fan).........


I have a Fern leather journal - in the Forest design. I'd call it a lighter forest green color.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks, Kirstin!  Is it pretty close to the example for the Avenue of Trees Kindle cover??


----------



## Mnemosyne

PraiseGod13 said:


> Mnemosyne: I thought the same thing about just using the journal if it didn't work.... but I think it works excellent. My pictures in my earlier post show how I used our original Amazon cover and just slipped it inside the front and back flaps that are designed to hold the journal which is a hard cover book.


I've just ordered the Lotus icon journal!  I saw your post and that definitely looks like it will work!

Nemo


----------



## Avalon

Some of these photos have been posted elsewhere; I'm putting them all together here for easier review. This cover is available from Oberon Design for $75 plus s/h: http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php

*Oberon Design's fine quality hand-crafted leather "Tree of Life" Kindle cover* 























_with earphones and glasses tucked in; with post-it note pad in the SD card pocket (and new Kindle Skin applied)
_
















_lays almost flat when folded back_























_Thought I would hate the velcro; actually, it gives tremendous security for the Kindle with superior strength Velcro and is totally unseen:
_
















I am SO glad I didn't let my dislike of Velcro stop me; once applied, I instantly forgot all about it. It performs its task seamlessly; you won't even know it's there.

This case is functional, beautiful, and safe. It is a work of art; elegant and beautiful; a pleasure to look at and hold; quality to last a lifetime; truly exquisite in every detail.

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php


----------



## Kirstin

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks, Kirstin! Is is pretty close to the example for the Avenue of Trees Kindle cover??


A little darker - I left it at home today  I usually always have it with me. I'll be home in a couple hours and can post a pic or two for you if you'd like.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I have to ponder this one....  They're all very beautiful (I think I like the wave on the best).  But I'd like a little more padding on the screen.  

I also have a large Oberon cover that I wasn't using and when I put the kindle with cover in it it fits great while flat, but won't close.   So I'd need to make modifications to my original kindle cover, or not slide it through one of the sides.  An alternate would be just to attach velcro to it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Alright, Avenue of Tree's it is for me. I lost my Dad a few years ago & I MISS him everyday. His favorite color was green, he loved nature and to be outside and loved to read, especially Louie L'Amour. That is what I based my decision on & everytime I read I will think of him.    In memory of my Dad, the most wonderful man I've ever know.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Alright, Avenue of Tree's it is for me. I lost my Dad a few years ago & I MISS him everyday. His favorite color was green, he loved nature and to be outside and loved to read, especially Louie L'Amour. That is what I based my decision on & everytime I read I will think of him.  In memory of my Dad, the most wonderful man I've ever know.
> 
> Linda


What a wonderful tribute. I'm sure you'll be thrilled beyond words with your cover when it arrives.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am very excited Leslie, almost as excited as waiting on my Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92

DawnOfChaos said:


> I have to ponder this one.... They're all very beautiful (I think I like the wave on the best). But I'd like a little more padding on the screen.


I think the pad on the interior cover is enough to protect the screen in most instances.... You could put something stiffer in the front pocket to make it less flexible. I would have no concerns about putting it in my bag for the day just the way it is, but if I packed it in luggage (but why?) I would want it more rigid.


----------



## chynared21

pidgeon92 said:


> I think the pad on the interior cover is enough to protect the screen in most instances.... You could put something stiffer in the front pocket to make it less flexible. I would have no concerns about putting it in my bag for the day just the way it is, but if I packed it in luggage (but why?) I would want it more rigid.


*That was one of my concerns...the front had more give than I wanted. I simply took the plastic out of the back pocket and put it in with the one on the front so that I now have two pieces of plastic in the front pocket. It's stiffer than it originally was and I had suggested to Oberon that they double or triple up on the thickness of the plastic inserts, at least in the front pocket. I don't know if that suggestion made it through to the final product but now I feel that the front doesn't give as much as it used to and I don't miss the plastic in the back pocket at all.

Oh...for those asking about how flat does it lay when the cover is folded back...mine isn't as high as Pigeon's but not as low as Avalon's. It doesn't damage the leather at all...it's a pebbled leather like the "All Weather Leather" of the Dooney & Burke purses. It's also more comfortable to hold onto than the original cover *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I on the other hand, wanted the back to be more rigid, so I took the plastic from the front and put it in the back.  It seemed to me to make it stable enough I haven't added the 3rd velcro others have spoken of.

The leather cover  is stiff enough that I don't see something squashing into the screen.

Worked for me!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I on the other hand, wanted the back to be more rigid, so I took the plastic from the front and put it in the back. It seemed to me to make it stable enough I haven't added the 3rd velcro others have spoken of.
> 
> The leather cover is stiff enough that I don't see something squashing into the screen.
> 
> Worked for me!
> 
> Betsy


*I wonder if they changed anything besides adding the 3rd piece of velcro.*


----------



## pidgeon92

chynared21 said:


> *I wonder if they changed anything besides adding the 3rd piece of velcro.*


I ordered one for my husband, so I'll be able to compare them when it comes....


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *it's a pebbled leather like the "All Weather Leather" of the Dooney & Burke purses.*


aahhhh....... the comparison to purse leather - should've KNOWN it would have come from you!! lol


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Thanks so much for the imput on the screen protection!!  I didn't realize they put pieces of plastic in for reinforcement.


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> aahhhh....... the comparison to purse leather - should've KNOWN it would have come from you!! lol


*LOL, yep but you knew what I meant, didn't you? *


----------



## chynared21

DawnOfChaos said:


> Thanks so much for the imput on the screen protection!! I didn't realize they put pieces of plastic in for reinforcement.


*You're welcome. I actually can't wait to hear what the final version looks like *


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, yep but you knew what I meant, didn't you? *


Yep! It was perfectly clear to me!


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> Yep! It was perfectly clear to me!


*LOL, and now you know why I can't bring myself to go to the purse forum that Pigeon talks about ;-p*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, and now you know why I can't bring myself to go to the purse forum that Pigeon talks about ;-p*


Yep - the very same reason I can't go there! Chris has been tolerant of my shoe addiction, my book addiction, my clothes addiction, my cats and everything else. I am afraid to push the envelope to purses to make it any worse than it already is.


----------



## pidgeon92

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, and now you know why I can't bring myself to go to the purse forum that Pigeon talks about ;-p*


We're waiting for you....


----------



## chynared21

pidgeon92 said:


> We're waiting for you....


*You are bad *


----------



## Kirstin

pidgeon92 said:


> We're waiting for you....


VERY *VERY VERY* bad!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's funny, I love accessories for my electronics, and tote bags to carry stuff but not specifically purses...so I'm able to stay away from the Purse forum, thank goodness!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin

Here is the photo I promised of my journal in fern leather


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kirstin said:


> Here is the photo I promised of my journal in fern leather


Aah, beautiful! That wraps around? Can you post a pic of it open?

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> Here is the photo I promised of my journal in fern leather


*Ain't that pretty? *


----------



## Kirstin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aah, beautiful! That wraps around? Can you post a pic of it open?
> 
> Betsy


Sure - here you go


----------



## Avalon

grrrr, Kirstin, you are killing me!  I had just talked myself out of that journal, no, don't need it, not getting it.  Now I have to rethink it.  Who could live without that gorgeous beauty??

Thanks for posting . . . sort of


----------



## Kirstin

Avalon said:


> grrrr, Kirstin, you are killing me! I had just talked myself out of that journal, no, don't need it, not getting it. Now I have to rethink it. Who could live without that gorgeous beauty??
> 
> Thanks for posting . . . sort of


sorry...... sort of  I really love my journal. It was more beautiful than I expected. It's holding up really well considering it gets tossed in my purse daily and jostles around with everything in there.


----------



## Sandpiper

pidgeon92 said:


> We're waiting for you....


You are VERY VERY *VERY* *VERY* bad !!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kirstin said:


> Sure - here you go


I love Oberon covers...sigh...

Betsy


----------



## hazeldazel

dangit!  I was so set on the Hokusai Wave (i love all things Japanese) but that is so gorgeous too and reminds me of the redwood forest here in the Santa Cruz Mountains...  

*groan* why do the covers have to be so spendy, I wish I could have them all!


P.S. I wonder how many orders Oberon's received!  My bet is they have gotten inundated with orders, especially for being a small business!


----------



## Shizu

Kirstin said:


> Sure - here you go


Wow...


----------



## Kirstin

hazeldazel said:


> dangit! I was so set on the Hokusai Wave (i love all things Japanese) but that is so gorgeous too and reminds me of the redwood forest here in the Santa Cruz Mountains... *groan* why do the covers have to be so spendy, I wish I could them all!


They do beautiful work!! I think they are worth every single penny though. The craftmanship is amazing. I have a list of them that I'd like to have as well - a long one. I'm going to get them one by one as I can work them into the budget.


----------



## Sailor

Gee the Oberon Forest Cover is Beautiful...now I think my Tree of Life and my World Tree just might need a companion! But what excuse could I give hubby on why I need another one?

Hmmm, maybe I could get an X-Large Journal and use that for the occasional Dead Tree Book read? Just imagine if ALL books came with leather covers like these. Would you still only use Kindle?


----------



## Shizu

hazeldazel said:


> P.S. I wonder how many orders Oberon's received! My bet is they have gotten inundated with orders, especially for being a small business!


I wonder the same thing. They haven't link the kindle cover page to their home page yet.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kirstin said:


> They do beautiful work!! I think they are worth every single penny though. The craftmanship is amazing. I have a list of them that I'd like to have as well - a long one. I'm going to get them one by one as I can work them into the budget.


I emailed Oberon and asked if they were going to do the butterfly and the hummingbirds ( my 2 favorites) in the kindle cover. I got a reply from Don in customer service and he said yes they were planned for future kindle covers  Now if I can just wait until then to order one


----------



## Kirstin

sailor said:


> Gee the Oberon Forest Cover is Beautiful...now I think my Tree of Life and my World Tree just might need a companion! But what excuse could I give hubby on why I need another one?
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I could get an X-Large Journal and use that for the occasional Dead Tree Book read? Just imagine if ALL books came with leather covers like these. Would you still only use Kindle?


My next purchase is a portfolio to use at working to take notes in meetings.  I'm torn between Seaside, The Triskellion Knot, or the Celtic Hounds.....


----------



## Kirstin

Kindled Spirit said:


> I emailed Oberon and asked if they were going to do the butterfly and the hummingbirds ( my 2 favorites) in the kindle cover. I got a reply from Don in customer service and he said yes they were planned for future kindle covers  Now if I can just wait until then to order one


That's great news!! I love that purple leather Butterfly!! I also hope they do the River Garden in a Kindle cover. I love that one too!!


----------



## Kirstin

sailor said:


> Gee the Oberon Forest Cover is Beautiful...now I think my Tree of Life and my World Tree just might need a companion! But what excuse could I give hubby on why I need another one?


Just tell him you need another addition to your grove!


----------



## Sandpiper

Keepin' 'em busy.  I did just order Avenue of Trees.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindled Spirit said:


> I emailed Oberon and asked if they were going to do the butterfly and the hummingbirds ( my 2 favorites) in the kindle cover. I got a reply from Don in customer service and he said yes they were planned for future kindle covers  Now if I can just wait until then to order one


I spoke with someone there today and they told me they wouldn't be making any new designs for at least 6 months. They want to wait until they know what Amazon is doing with a 2nd generation. I didn't want to order one today and then several weeks from now, have the design I really want (River Garden) released.

Also, as to why it's not linked to the homepage... The tech guy needed the page up, but it wan't supposed to get linked publicly for a few more days. She said that they're not quite ready for shipping yet, probably not for another week. She was surprised that the link had gotten out.


----------



## Leslie

sailor said:


> Hmmm, maybe I could get an X-Large Journal and use that for the occasional Dead Tree Book read? Just imagine if ALL books came with leather covers like these. Would you still only use Kindle?[/color]


They would definitely cost more than $9.99!

L


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kirstin..... thank you so much for the photo so I could see the "true" color of Fern leather!!  Your Forest journal is beautiful!!!!  Let's face it.... Oberon doesn't make a cover that isn't awesome!  I even like designs that aren't up my alley.... just because they are such works of art and I can appreciate them all!!


----------



## Angela

Wow this thread has been hopping today!! Took me a while to read through all the posts that had come in since last night! Hope you all had a great day and it is obvious everyone is excited about the new covers! Now that I know that the butterflies and hummingbirds are to be added at a later date, it will be easier for me to save up to purchase one. I was one of those that was anti-velcro, but after these wonderful testimonies I am willing to give it a try! Thanks everyone for your input!

Angela


----------



## tessa

Can we do a poll to see how many ordered and which one is the most popular ?.

I ordered Tree Of Life,  I know I'll be getting another one in the spring.


----------



## Snapcat

Leslie said:


> Why are there velcro dots? Actually, my test cover came with only half the velcro! I was in a such a hot hurry to get it in the cover, I just stuck these dots on (leftover from dots I had bought for the original cover to put on the corner). I figure that eventually I'll get to the fabric store and buy the right thing, or I may not bother. The dots seem to be working fine. I also just stuck them right on the skin.
> 
> There was a dot leftover from the original cover that I removed when I put the skin on. It didn't leave any sticky residue on my Kindle so I figured these wouldn't leave any residue on the skin, either. I hope that makes sense! LOL
> 
> L


So you just stuck them on the skin? My kindle is already skinned and I was thinking of cutting off pieces but is yours working out fine with it just stuck on top? You haven't noticed the velcro pulling off the skin at all?


----------



## Shizu

tessa said:


> Can we do a poll to see how many ordered and which one is the most popular ?.
> 
> I ordered Tree Of Life, I know I'll be getting another one in the spring.


Good idea. Poll.


----------



## Kirstin

Shizu said:


> Good idea. Poll.


I just posted a poll


----------



## Leslie

Snapcat said:


> So you just stuck them on the skin? My kindle is already skinned and I was thinking of cutting off pieces but is yours working out fine with it just stuck on top? You haven't noticed the velcro pulling off the skin at all?


So far it is fine. The skin is very firmly adhered to the Kindle and the velcro dots are very firmly adhered to the skin. So far, nothing seems to be pulling off. Granted this is short term experience but it really seems to be working extremely well.

L


----------



## MonaSW

I had the back of mine skinned and put Velcro on top of the skin for another case. Decided I wanted to move it - and it would not release from the skin. So I ended up removing the skin from the back. The same Velcro removed from the Kindle without residue. I was using Vecro squares from the hardware store which are a little more sticky than your standard dots.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

luvmy4brats said:


> I spoke with someone there today and they told me they wouldn't be making any new designs for at least 6 months. They want to wait until they know what Amazon is doing with a 2nd generation. I didn't want to order one today and then several weeks from now, have the design I really want (River Garden) released.
> 
> Also, as to why it's not linked to the homepage... The tech guy needed the page up, but it wan't supposed to get linked publicly for a few more days. She said that they're not quite ready for shipping yet, probably not for another week. She was surprised that the link had gotten out.


Oh noooooo! Does this mean that Patrizia jumped the gun, and none of our orders will actually get shipped until after the Thanksgiving holiday The folks at Oberon must have been rather shocked to find out we found their trial web page and were using it already. This feels almost as difficult as waiting four weeks for my kindle did last March. Now I am not only addicted to kindling, I'm also addicted to accessorizing my kindle. Heaven help me.


----------



## kindlek

Tree of Life ordered here yesterday.


----------



## Shizu

Now the kindle cover page is linked to the home page with some instructions. 

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php


----------



## Eilene

I ordered 2 covers yesterday!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Which 2 did you order Eilene?? Don't tease us like that.


----------



## Patrizia

I did not jump the gun.. they are ordered and will be shipped.. Becca told me orders were coming in


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Patrizia said:


> I did not jump the gun.. they are ordered and will be shipped.. Becca told me orders were coming in


Patrizia you are our heroine! ( or the kindle equivalent of a drug supplier, I'm not sure which ) Thanks for keeping us all up to date on what's going on and for giving us The (missing) Link. And for the photos!

Now back to waiting for the UPS man to arrive one of these days.....


----------



## Patrizia

LOL.. yeah this is becoming like a crack habit.. 

Oberon is excited.. I hope you guys love them as much as we did.. they really are amazing!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Patrizia said:


> LOL.. yeah this is becoming like a crack habit..
> 
> Oberon is excited.. I hope you guys love them as much as we did.. they really are amazing!


Do you have any clue as to how many orders they've had since the web page went up?


----------



## Patrizia

I have not talked to becca but I do know while they were trying to put it up they had about 20.. and that was on Monday two days before they went live


----------



## Anne

Two of the 20 ordered Kindle covers are mine


----------



## luvmy4brats

Patrizia said:


> I did not jump the gun.. they are ordered and will be shipped.. Becca told me orders were coming in


Patrizia,

I hope I didn't imply that I was saying you jumped the gun. I talked to Becca yesterday and she was just surprised anybody had found the link since it wasn't linked to the homepage yet. She was the one who told me about them being ready next week. Maybe I misunderstood her.

Heather


----------



## Patrizia

the link is ready today... however before I posted a few had already found it since it was going up.. but they "techinally" went live today... but people ordered before that and I had posted the link as well so people could see it.. LOL I didn't realize they were ordering... but either way they are happy about it

OH and the butterfly girls.. I am not a butterfly chick however I was at a christmas show yesterday and there was a celtic company who was carrying a bunch of Oberon designs.. OMG the butterfly is stunning in person.. as are the other designs


----------



## Shizu

reader/Anne said:


> Two of the 20 ordered Kindle covers are mine


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Patrizia said:


> OH and the butterfly girls.. I am not a butterfly chick however I was at a christmas show yesterday and there was a celtic company who was carrying a bunch of Oberon designs.. OMG the butterfly is stunning in person.. as are the other designs


Patrizia, I LOVE the butterfly and the hummingbirds! I received a reply from Don at Oberon saying they would be future kindle covers so I'm trying to wait. But it's SO hard  They are all beautiful.


----------



## Shizu

Patrizia said:


> the link is ready today... however before I posted a few had already found it since it was going up.. but they "techinally" went live today... but people ordered before that and I had posted the link as well so people could see it.. LOL I didn't realize they were ordering... but either way they are happy about it


Once it is on the web with or without the link, soon or later someone will find it.


----------



## colleen

Patrizia said:


> OH and the butterfly girls.. I am not a butterfly chick however I was at a christmas show yesterday and there was a celtic company who was carrying a bunch of Oberon designs.. OMG the butterfly is stunning in person.. as are the other designs


Oooohhh! Count me among the "butterfly girls"! SO pretty!!! (Though I do adore my Tree of Life cover!)


----------



## hazeldazel

I'm waiting for the Forest design to become a Kindle cover - soooo pretty and peaceful.  I'll just have to get a Hokusai Wave cover until then...


----------



## Patrizia

Shhhhhh LOL, I am bugging the life out of Becca for the butterfly now that I have seen it in person.. RUMOR has it (straight from here) they are considering that one and an additional cover.. since there are so many request.. she asked Don about obtaining some more purple dye.. this is a good sign


----------



## Eilene

Alright...I ordered Sky Dragon (LOVE the red) & Celtic Hounds (I'm a knitter & I love celtic cables). The problem is I love the other ones also!! It was such a hard decision that I had to get 2!


----------



## pidgeon92

I put my cover on my Kindle last week, but I really just started using it last night.... I thought it would be uncomfortable to hold, particularly in bed, but it was fabulous. I even ordered a booklight yesterday, so I can quit using my floor lamp which I don't really care for.


----------



## Leslie

I was one of the testers of the Oberon cover and it arrived with only half its velcro (it was missing the fuzzy part that goes on the Kindle). I had some velcro dots leftover from the very original Amazon cover so I stuck those on. They worked but I still felt like the bottom was flapping around. Plus, I didn't like the beige which I could see when I looked at my Kindle from the side.










So off I went to Joann's Fabrics and found the velcro treasure trove. Iron-on, stick on, regular use, industrial strength...but the coolest of all was ultra-Velcro which is 30% thinner than regular velcro. I went with that.

The stuff is one inch wide which is what the strip in the cover is. However, on the back of the kindle, there isn't 1" on the side or the bottom. So I pulled out my scissors. Even with trimming to what I thought was the right size, it was still a little too big when stuck on so I had to try to trim again, while attached to the kindle (this is where I need Betsy who probably has the perfect scissors for this task). As a result, the lines aren't completely straight but I am trying to control my OCD enough to say I can live with it. It's not like I am planning on taking it out and looking at the velcro everyday, right?

Removing the old dots: I was able to get them off the skin with a bit of persistence and patience. The skin did bubble a bit but I smoothed it out and it looked okay. I actually think putting the velcro on the skin is the way to go...this way, the velcro is not actually on my Kindle. So if need be, down the road, I can remove the skin, add a new one and put new velcro on that. I have plenty...the package came with 4 feet of the stuff.

BTW, the 30% thinner comes on the hook (scratchy) not loop (fuzzy) part. So the only place it is really thinner is on the bottom. But having it all in black....no more beige dots....looks much, much nicer when I look at the edges.

L


----------



## Avalon

*pidgeon*, I had the same experience. I almost thought that since this cover is so beautiful, it might not be totally useful. But, like you, I discovered it is very well designed and works perfectly. Much better than the original cover.

What light do you use? I have heard about Mighty Brite and the Light Wedge, they are very different and I'm trying to figure out which works best with the Oberon cover. Probably just personal choice, but I'd like to avoid buying both to find the one that works best for me 

*Patrizia*, GREAT news about the purple! I have certainly been one who is bugging them. I know the wine color cover (Celtic Hounds) was meant to be in the purple direction, but I'm a total purple fan and that color does not do it for me! I really want Celtic Braid in Purple (as I've told them about 16 times!!), but will be pleased to see them offer anything in purple 

Oberon folks are truly skilled artisans. I love this cover more every day . . .


----------



## Patrizia

Avalon

that purple in the butterfly is PURPLE.. not even a trace of wine.. its stunning and I am driving becca crazy requesting it .. I am pretty sure it will be the next one out.. as I pointed out.. its the ONLY design that is totally female.. feminine .. the others are very unisex and while gorgeous... can go either way


----------



## Leslie

Avalon,

I have this light which works well on my cover.










However, having just spent $9 on replacement batteries (the light itself only cost 10 euros; $15) I would not recommend it for day-to-day use. I only bought it for traveling/emergency sort of situations. I have a great halogen light on the head of my bed which is what I use for reading at night. For people who need a mini-booklight to use all the time, I would suggest one that is either rechargeable or can use rechargeable batteries.

L


----------



## Marci

Avalon - 

I would second Leslie's suggestion re getting rechargeable batteries.

I have the Mighty Bright "Extra Flex" 2 & am very satisfied with it.  It's an LED so it will last a long time.  The other feature I like about is the light has 2 settings on it for Dim and Bright.

Good luck in making your decision.

Marci


----------



## gardenclc

i emailed them as well asking for the butterfly....im really more of a pink or red girl...but i also love butterflies...so im crossing my fingers the add it soon....


----------



## Patrizia

Garden

same here I am a Pink and Red chick.. not a purple girl at all but that cover in PERSON is amazing.. really pops.. usually i am not attracted to purple or butterflies.. but this works together well


----------



## pidgeon92

Avalon said:


> What light do you use? I have heard about Mighty Brite and the Light Wedge, they are very different and I'm trying to figure out which works best with the Oberon cover. Probably just personal choice, but I'd like to avoid buying both to find the one that works best for me


My light hasn't arrived yet... I thought it might come today, but it should be here tomorrow.... I got this one, it's supposed to be a "natural light," and I like that I can put rechargeable batteries in it. It doesn't have the best reviews, but I like the design.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pidgeon92 said:


> My light hasn't arrived yet... I thought it might come today, but it should be here tomorrow.... I got this one, it's supposed to be a "natural light," and I like that I can put rechargeable batteries in it. It doesn't have the best reviews, but I like the design.


Looking forward to your review, Verena!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

It has been interesting reading the comments about the Oberon covers at some of the other sites/boards/lists. There are a whole lot of people dissing the cover because of the velcro, the price, the square button and they haven't even seen one. I think it's fine to say, "I don't want to put Velcro on my Kindle and therefore, I'm not going to buy one," or "$75 is more than I want to spend right now." But instead, there is lots of snarkiness..."I can't believe that Oberon came up with such a CHEAP solution! It looks like crap!" Huh? My Kindle is in the cover and it looks great. How do they know how it looks?

Their comments remind me of...gasp!...the 1-star Kindle reviewers at Amazon. People that will savage something they've never seen or used.

I don't get it.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Remember, all of us were a little dubious about the Velcro until we saw the cover....and the people here on the Kboards, for some reason, trust us...can't imagine why?


Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Remember, all of us were a little dubious about the Velcro until we saw the cover....and the people here on the Kboards, for some reason, trust us...can't imagine why?
> 
> Betsy


Well they sure don't seem to trust us in other places!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They haven't seen the Australia the Movie thread...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I know just which list you're talking about. . . .there is a lot of snarkiness -- sour grapes, if you will, I think . . . .this place is much better.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I know just which list you're talking about. . . .there is a lot of snarkiness -- sour grapes, if you will, I think . . . .this place is much better.
> 
> Ann


Yes, I think we're all members. I'm so glad I found Kindleboards. I don't go on the other one very often.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I know just which list you're talking about. . . .there is a lot of snarkiness -- sour grapes, if you will, I think . . . .this place is much better.
> 
> Ann


Thank you, Ann... I am of the mind that this is a big world and there is room for lots of opinions. I have no problems with people expressing opinions. I have less patience with people who seem to believe their opinion is the final word.

L


----------



## Shizu

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Remember, all of us were a little dubious about the Velcro until we saw the cover....and the people here on the Kboards, for some reason, trust us...can't imagine why?
> 
> Betsy


I was really not into sticking anything to my kindle, so I was glad I was chosen to be one of the Beta Babes. I've never seen the Oberon's products before so I didn't know how beautiful they are. I wrote in the email to Oberon that I'm sorry but using the velcro looked cheap but I loved their product, so it might be good idea to let people know some of the Beta Babes opinion about velcro and the cover. We, the Beta Babes, are doing that here. LOL

Member of this boards believe us because we are giving everyone the honest opinion about the Oberon's cover.


----------



## colleen

Leslie said:


> There are a whole lot of people dissing the cover because of the velcro, the price, the square button and they haven't even seen one. I think it's fine to say, "I don't want to put Velcro on my Kindle and therefore, I'm not going to buy one," or "$75 is more than I want to spend right now." But instead, there is lots of snarkiness..."I can't believe that Oberon came up with such a CHEAP solution! It looks like crap!" Huh? My Kindle is in the cover and it looks great. How do they know how it looks?


I hate when people do that! Kind of like the folks on allrecipes.com who give a recipe a 1 or 2 star rating because they don't like the looks of the recipe - and they've never even made it! Or, even worse, you get people who rate a recipe with only 1 or 2 stars, and then in their comments say "Well, I don't like garlic, so I didn't use that... and I decided to use canned tomatoes because they're cheaper... and I microwaved it rather than baking... It was TERRIBLE!!!". So the overall rating of the recipe goes down because of MORONS!!! 

OK, I feel better now!


----------



## Barbara M

I have to agree with you guys who are complaining about people being snarky on some of the other boards. Hey, you like the sony better. Great. The more e book readers the better as far as I'm concerned.

What's weird is that I love my m-edge cover and have no intention of buying an oberon kindle cover, but looking at their products, I've decided to buy  the red rose handbag. Georgeous. And it will match my red M edge kindle cover. 

Also they are right here in town so hopefully I can just pick it up and save the shipping.


----------



## Guest

I say let them diss the Oberon cover all they like. That just means that those of us who love their product will have less trouble getting ours. They are a small company and would hate to have them over-run. It is even worse when complaints are that the company can't keep up with production needs.


----------



## Marci

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looking forward to your review, Verena!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I am also interested in hearing about your experience with this light. Please post when you have had some time to use it.

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## Marci

Patrizia -

It is awesome to note how active this one thread has been!

397 replies, 5,770 views.

OMG


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I placed my order with Oberon on Monday just minutes after Patrizia posted the link here for us. But so far no shipping notice, so I'm thinking it will probably not arrive until after the Thanksgiving holiday. Has anyone else heard theirs is shipping yet? I am hoping to give my husband his as an anniversary gift and so would love it to be here by the first week of December.


----------



## gardenclc

Patrizia, it has been so hard waiting...and keeping my kindle naked for so long ...and then go with a color that is not really you...but i love butterflies...and the color does look gorgeous....thanks for keeping us posted with this


----------



## Anniehow

I put it on my Chirstmas list, so I have to wait and see if I get it before I buy it. I'm getting it either way, so now I'm regretting having put it on my list because now it means I have to wait till Christmas and if I don't get it I have to place the order then.  
I'm not a patient person, I can't wait to get my grubby little hands on it.


----------



## Gables Girl

Patrizia,

Thank you for liking the butterflies and pushing for it.  If they make it in the purple butterflies I'll definitely have to put it on my birthday gift wish list. Then I will have to wait, fortunately my birthday is in February so it won't be a long wait.   

I'm thinking with all the other orders  it won't come out until after Christmas, if it hits before I know what to hint to Santa.


----------



## badgoodDeb

Thank you to PraiseGod13 and to Kirstin, for the reassurance and the photos, that the 6x9 Oberon Journal would fit a Kindle too. I was tempted to do that ..... but reading that you had tried it, and seeing your photos, convinced me to go ahead. So I've ordered the red "River Garden" (another wrap around cover) from an Oberon re-seller (i.e. this cover was already made up). [ Unfortunately, I had to splurge and get a 5x7 cover too, just because they are too gorgeous. I think I'll cover any paperbooks that I still read, with the smaller leather cover.]

I just joined your forum today, so I could properly thank these two gals.  

badgoodDeb aka. in other places as GodsKid


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

badgoodDeb said:


> Thank you to PraiseGod13 and to Kirstin, for the reassurance and the photos, that the 6x9 Oberon Journal would fit a Kindle too. I was tempted to do that ..... but reading that you had tried it, and seeing your photos, convinced me to go ahead. So I've ordered the red "River Garden" (another wrap around cover) from an Oberon re-seller (i.e. this cover was already made up). [ Unfortunately, I had to splurge and get a 5x7 cover too, just because they are too gorgeous. I think I'll cover any paperbooks that I still read, with the smaller leather cover.]
> 
> I just joined your forum today, so I could properly thank these two gals.
> 
> badgoodDeb aka. in other places as GodsKid


Welcome!!! Glad you joined. Sounds like you'll fit in just fine in accessories!

Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos

The covers are no longer listed on oberon.  You can click Kindle, but when you go to Kindle Cover none are listed.  Someone from 'the other board' mentioned they called Oberon and was told there is an issue making them.

I'm still debating, but I may just put some velcro on my journal cover (my original cover doesn't fit ).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patrizia?  Any word?

Perhaps they are just overwhelmed with orders...

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh noooooo!!!


----------



## Sandpiper

I hope it is that Oberon is overwhelmed with orders.  In this economy, that would be a good thing for them.  Happy holidays!


----------



## cush

Don't despair, there is good news coming.  Those of you with pending orders watch your email.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

badgoodDeb said:


> Thank you to PraiseGod13 and to Kirstin, for the reassurance and the photos, that the 6x9 Oberon Journal would fit a Kindle too. I was tempted to do that ..... but reading that you had tried it, and seeing your photos, convinced me to go ahead. So I've ordered the red "River Garden" (another wrap around cover) from an Oberon re-seller (i.e. this cover was already made up). [ Unfortunately, I had to splurge and get a 5x7 cover too, just because they are too gorgeous. I think I'll cover any paperbooks that I still read, with the smaller leather cover.]
> 
> I just joined your forum today, so I could properly thank these two gals.
> 
> badgoodDeb aka. in other places as GodsKid


Welcome Deb! Looking forward to more posts from you, this is a fun place to be. Go to Intro/Welcome Forum and introduce youself, guaranteed to receive a warm welcome.  Congrats on your Oberon cover, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Spiritdancer

I just checked Oberon's website and the Kindle covers were still there.  Whew!  I have the Tree of Life on my Christmas list...which is making me crazy because I so want to order it now!  

Anyway...hopefully they still have plenty and are making more quickly...


----------



## Patrizia

A few days ago I talked to Oberon and was informed that they were in the process of purchasing the machine that would make corners become a reality, since there was so much backlash to the velcro process.. ... however I was asked to wait to disclose this information to make sure that it was going to happen and it was doable.. I was told I can now share this with you.. here is the NEW updated cover.. with the new machine. I guess they felt it was worth the investment.. I agree..


----------



## Patrizia

Read my new post. Oberon cover with corners.. that will explain everything.. Monday the velcro covers will be ready if you want to wait for the corners.. contact them , they will be ready on friday..


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Darn you. . . . .you're just bound and determined to get me to buy one of these aren't you? ? ?  The corners vice velcro may FORCE me to reconsider the $75 price tag.

AAAAAARRRRRGH

Ann


----------



## Patrizia

LOL just helping out..  but they do look good and it just goes to show you that Oberon is listening and they do care about their customers...they had to purchase another machine just to do these.. so I am hoping especially in these times.. that it will be worth it for them


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Man, I love this company...

Betsy


----------



## Snapcat

Aah I already purchased one with velcro but I haven't heard from oberon since I paid for it. Didn't you say in another thread that they were going to email those with pending orders? I hope they don't send me a velcro one now.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Thanks for sharing!  Wow...that looks so great...now I want one even more!!!


----------



## Anne

I wonder what they will do about the covers already ordered and may have sent out already?


----------



## Patrizia

Nothing has been sent out yet.. but I would call or email them  since the velcro will go out on Monday.. if you need the number let me know.. but you can email them at [email protected] atten; DON or Brendan

I am sure they will try to contact orders but I would be proactive just to be on the safe side


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See, I was totally resisting all y'all's temptations. $75 too much to spend, not keen on velcro, M-edge I have is perfectly good. I didn't even check out their website. . . but, but, but, now there's no velcro. . . . and I got an unexpected paycheck today (well, not unexpected but sort of extra, out of cycle) so I figured. . .it doesn't hurt to _look_, does it. I guess it depends on what you mean by 'hurt'. 

Drat and Blast. . . . .now I just have to decide which one. . . .I like Celtic Hounds, Hokusai wave and Avenue of Trees.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaah, Ann, you're in the right place...

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia

I love my ave of trees.. its a wrap around design.. stunning!


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Patrizia said:


> I love my ave of trees.. its a wrap around design.. stunning!


And I have the Hokusai Wave, and it's GORGEOUS!!! 

We're not making it easy on you, Ann, are we?


----------



## Guest

I only hope that LR gets one of the new versions to replace her Beta version she sent back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Patrizia said:


> I love my ave of trees.. its a wrap around design.. stunning!


I think tree of life is the wrap around (on brown). The avenue of trees (on green) reminds me of the main driveway at my college. But I also like the wave because I love warm places like beaches. And I like the Celtic hounds because, well I used to be an O'Connor. . . decisions, decisions. . .

Ann


----------



## Patrizia

Anne.. just get both  or one of each

OOOPSS you are right.. sorry I have TREE of Life!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Patrizia said:


> Anne.. just get both  or one of each


Yeah, no, that's not going to happen: it wasn't that big of an extra paycheck. But I have time to cogitate as I won't order until they've 'cornered' the market, so to speak. . . . .<holding for groans>. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Patrizia

You can order it on Monday anne, the website should be ready to go.. if not you can call in the order.. I know two people who have done that already,... it will ship on Friday next week


----------



## Spiritdancer

Tree of Life is my favorite too.  So, if we order now do we need to specify "the one with the corners"...or are they automatically doing away with the velcro?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patrizia said:


> I love my ave of trees.. its a wrap around design.. stunning!


I think Avenue of Trees is NOT a wrap around? 









Tree of Life is?


----------



## yogini2

Do those of us who ordered last week get Velcro or Corners?

Yogini


----------



## Patrizia

Both are going to be sold so you need to let them know which one.. and Yes Tree of Life is the only Wrap around


----------



## Patrizia

Yogini. contact them on monday and let them know if you want to make a change. They have not shipped out yet


----------



## Anne

Thanks Patrizia I just sent them a email. Are they doing away with the Velcro now? I did not have a problem with the Velcro but I would prefer the two covers I ordered with the corners.


Anne


----------



## Anne

Patrizia: Do you think I should call them or do you think that the Velcro will take care of it?


----------



## Patrizia

I think you should call them to be on the safe side.. remember they are in pacific time.. but it can't hurt... and no they are not doing away with the velcro.. not at this time.. they are still giving an option


----------



## Guest

Seriously, Patrizia:  We just sent our Beta version back a few days ago, wanting a different design.  It probably arrived today or maybe tomorrow.  If we call/e-mail, can we get one of the new versions instead of the Velcro version we asked for?

Is Oberon open on Saturday so we can call?


----------



## yogini2

Patrizia

Thank you!!  I'll call on Monday.  I didn't mind the Velcro, but the Corners is just so much nicer.

Kathy


----------



## Patrizia

Gang..

they are a small company.. Beta testers.. remember ours were free and to have them remake all of them is a great expense for the company.. i sent all the beta testers email on this..I did ask but remember thats why we beta tested to see what works.. 

Call them tomorrow if you like, I dont know if they are open on saturday.. remember they are in pacific time, but I do know they are working on the website..


----------



## Guest

Have I mentioned that I'm a UNC alum?


----------



## Anne

Thanks Patrizia I will call them. I try tomorrow I am not sure they will be open. I will give it a try. I love the cover I got as a Beta-Tester. I still want that one. I just think I may want the other two I have ordered with the corners.


----------



## Patrizia

oh Jim.. you didnt mention that.. of course.. free corners for YOU.. LOL

(Hansbourough needs to get back soon , Yes I know that Green and Lawton rock but I need my T fix)


----------



## marianneg

Ann Von Hagel said:


> See, I was totally resisting all y'all's temptations. $75 too much to spend, not keen on velcro, M-edge I have is perfectly good. I didn't even check out their website. . . but, but, but, now there's no velcro. . . . and I got an unexpected paycheck today (well, not unexpected but sort of extra, out of cycle) so I figured. . .it doesn't hurt to _look_, does it. I guess it depends on what you mean by 'hurt'.
> 
> Drat and Blast. . . . .now I just have to decide which one. . . .I like Celtic Hounds, Hokusai wave and Avenue of Trees.
> 
> Ann


Darn it all! That's exactly what I'm going through, Ann (minus the extra paycheck). I'm waiting till Christmas to get mine with Christmas money. Really. Ooooh, which design should I get?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's something I didn't think I'd be saying....

I think I like the velcro one better. I kind of like that "floating" look.

Not that I don't like the corners, because I do...But darn, that just made my decision even _more_ difficult.

<sigh>


----------



## Atunah

Wow those are gorgeous looking. I don't even have my Kindle yet and I am drooling already  . I just ordered the kindle yesterday. Had to save up for it. I think I found something else I need to save up for now  

That Tree of Life has my name on it, wowzer.


----------



## Guest

Patrizia said:


> oh Jim.. you didnt mention that.. of course.. free corners for YOU.. LOL
> 
> (Hansbourough needs to get back soon , Yes I know that Green and Lawton rock but I need my T fix)


We (KU, my first school--which has a long and storied link to UNC) have the trophy, that's all that matters. And T was AWESOME last year. Even more so after getting his nose broken by a (wait for it......) *DUKE* player!

Actually, I went to UNC for grad school, not an undergrad. I was there from 1991-1993, so I got to suffer through the second of Duke's back-to-ack (no typo) championships, and Dean Smith's final triumph.










And we will gratefully accept your free corners.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

marianner said:



> Darn it all! That's exactly what I'm going through, Ann (minus the extra paycheck). I'm waiting till Christmas to get mine with Christmas money. Really. Ooooh, which design should I get?


I have promised myself that if I make a decision, which I expect I will after a few more stare down sessions at the web site, that I will order it and give it to my husband to wrap up for me for Christmas. Or I might send him a link and tell him to just order it for me himself.

I think now I'll go to bed and sleep on it a while.

Ann


----------



## Patrizia

Atunah

wait until you SEE it.. the photos don't begin to do it justice.. it is amazing


----------



## Patrizia

Jim

LOVE the Duke Suckuth logo.. I want that for my car.. LOL

I want T back, He and Ginsborough (yeah its spelled wrong) sitting in the stands makes me weep,, it is nice to know they can win without them but T is the Man.. though I did feel bad for that freshman that broke his hand last week and is out for the season, at least they are going to Red Shirt him but its not the same.. 

Its not the same without T and the fact its his last year.. I need a T fix...


----------



## Eclectic Reader

The velcro has never bothered me.  The corners look nice, but...they seem to cover up the ALT and the AA keys.    Perhaps the corners would be easy to move in order to get to the buttons.

Perhaps when my Gen 1 dies someday (hopefully a long way off) and we're on Gen 3 or 4, I'll get another Oberon cover with corners...


----------



## Guest

Patrizia said:


> Jim
> 
> LOVE the Duke Suckuth logo.. I want that for my car.. LOL
> 
> I want T back, He and Ginsborough (yeah its spelled wrong) sitting in the stands makes me weep,, it is nice to know they can win without them but T is the Man.. though I did feel bad for that freshman that broke his hand last week and is out for the season, at least they are going to Red Shirt him but its not the same..
> 
> Its not the same without T and the fact its his last year.. I need a T fix...


You're in Charlotte. It should be easy to find "Duke Sucketh" t-shirts and bumper stickers anywhere near campus. (Though not as easy as it was in Chapel Hill.  )


----------



## Sandpiper

I noticed that too -- that the lower corners cover the ALT and AA keys.  That would bother me.  I ordered the Avenue of Trees cover last week.  I am e-mailing to confirm that I still want velcro, not corners.


----------



## Anne

I just notice that it covers the buttons. Now I am not sure what I want to do. I already sent them a email asking to change my order to the corners. I wonder if I should stick with the one with the Velcro.


----------



## Buttercup

Oh boy oh boy!  I think I'm in trouble, I'd sure love one of those covers and it looks great with the corners.  I still want my butterfly though so I may wait.


----------



## Patrizia

guys.. its just a prototype photo.. they are aware of the issue..!


----------



## Guest

I think the option of corners will make the Oberon covers like Mary Poppins........Practically Perfect in Every Way.


----------



## Anne

I would not be surprised if I had a dream tonight about this corners no Velcro LOL


----------



## pidgeon92

I must reiterate that the cover was perfect with the velcro. I always knew it would look _pretty_, but I was surprised how well it felt in the hands. I have been using it nightly, and it is just so comfortable. I really thought it would be _heavy_, with the quality of the leather, but it is just right.

I am not one to overly praise anything, but I really really like this cover. I have bought another for my husband, and if it has the little corners or velcro, I know it will be ideal.


----------



## Patrizia

I like mine too  Pidgeon


----------



## Marci

Thanks for posting this!  

Now I will start drooling whether or not to get one for Christmas.

My two cents re to corners:  I currently have MK in the Amazon case.  I use the elastic to anchor the lower R corner, and it will cover up the font button.  You can still press the button by pressing on the elastic itself, as I do since I'm too lazy to move the elastic out of the way.  I can't imagine it would be that much extra effort to do the same here...

Now, which design should I have?

Marci


----------



## starryskyz

Sold - thanks for the update!


----------



## Florida Kev

can you order one without the button? (or clasp whatever it's called?)


----------



## supermom

I was really hoping they would come up with some way of making the corners.  I love the new pics, and I have to say I will definately be ordering one now.  Gorgeous simply Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gables Girl

Now if they get the Butterflies I have to order one.  Darn, I was hoping to put it on my Christmas wish list, but I'll want as soon as I can get it.  I don't waiting well.


----------



## HappyGuy

I posted this on another thread, but will repeat it here. Can the Oberon covers be folded back on itself like the original Kindle covers? That's how I hold my Kindle almost exclusively and need to be sure about this.

Thanks,


----------



## Eclectic Reader

FearNot said:


> I posted this on another thread, but will repeat it here. Can the Oberon covers be folded back on itself like the original Kindle covers? That's how I hold my Kindle almost exclusively and need to be sure about this.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes. It's not a problem to fold it back, and folding it back doesn't seem to "damage/crease" it in any way. Folded back is the only way I read it. I was initially concerned that it wouldn't "lie flat", but that's not really a problem, either. Some of the other Beta testers have posted a photo or two of it being folded back, and the fold is kind of high. I think that they took the photos upon immediately receiving, but once you've folded the cover back a few times, it lays much flatter.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tanzy

FearNot,

Check the Oberon Design Update thread  here in the Accessories section of the Kindle Boards.  There's a fair amount of discussion (and pictures) on pages 13, 15 and 18 that speak to your question about folding the cover back.  

These Oberon covers really are beautiful.  I ordered the Tree of Life several days ago, as soon as the link became available.  Having corners instead of velcro is really an added bonus and wipes that small hint of doubt I was still having.


----------



## pidgeon92

Florida Kev said:


> can you order one without the button? (or clasp whatever it's called?)


Since they are handmade one at a time, I would assume they could do that.


----------



## Guest

Florida Kev said:


> can you order one without the button? (or clasp whatever it's called?)


If you check out the FAQ on the Oberon site, it specifically say that you can't get their products without the button.

As for bending back the cover, it is very easy to bend back and with use it gets more supple and lays flatter.


----------



## nichelle02

I'm new and it is already too late for me. I've had my Kindle for about 3 weeks. I'm usually a very early adopter when it comes to new products, but put off buying a Kindle. Now that I have it, I love it. I wandered over to the Amazon message boards and then ended up here.... in the Accessories section!!!

I just placed an order for the Tree of Life journal *and* Tree of Life Kindle cover (with corners!). My goodness those are beautiful.

I must now vow never to return to the Accessories forum. I'm afraid that if I stay too long I will soon have new skins/decals, various lights, M-edge covers in various colors for different occasions, screen savers, waterproof bags and a bag in which to carry it all.   

Thanks for all of the information. This is a whole new world!


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Nichelle! Glad to have you here.

There are plenty of other lively discussions which you can participate in if you feel a need to stay away from the accessories forum.... 

Enjoy Kindleboards!

Leslie


----------



## nichelle02

Thanks Leslie. I was reading your information on the Amazon boards which pointed me here. Thanks for this forum and the work you've done to make information available. It's great for a newbie like me. I'll be reading more here and on my Kindle while I wait for my Oberon cover!


----------



## kindlek

LuckyRainbow said:


> If you check out the FAQ on the Oberon site, it specifically say that you can't get their products without the button.
> 
> As for bending back the cover, it is very easy to bend back and with use it gets more supple and lays flatter.


Hmmm, that's odd....I did read the FAQ's and sure enough it can't be done. I wonder why that is and why they didn't give some type of reason in the answer.


----------



## cush

Welcome, Nichell.  You will find good folks here.

I have the Sky Dragon with corners on order.  Oberon seem to be a quality company.  I talked with the founder the other day (he answers the phone too!) and he couldn't have been nicer or more helpful.  I think they were overwhelmed with the response to their covers but seem to be coping.  Good news in this troubled economic environment.


----------



## marianneg

nichelle02 said:


> I must now vow never to return to the Accessories forum. I'm afraid that if I stay too long I will soon have new skins/decals, various lights, M-edge covers in various colors for different occasions, screen savers, waterproof bags and a bag in which to carry it all.


Then whatever you do, don't open the Bargain Books thread! LOL


----------



## Marci

cush said:


> Welcome, Nichell. You will find good folks here.
> 
> I have the Sky Dragon with corners on order. Oberon seem to be a quality company. I talked with the founder the other day (he answers the phone too!) and he couldn't have been nicer or more helpful. I think they were overwhelmed with the response to their covers but seem to be coping. Good news in this troubled economic environment.


Cush,

I'm so interested in the cover you just ordered!!!! I love what you wrote about Oberon. More than one person has said the same on these boards.

Moderators, perhaps Kindleboards.com (as a whole) could send them some kind of "Thank You" for being so kind in responding promptly and purchasing a new machine to quell the "Velcro" uproar?? Sign some kind of electron card & sent it to them  Now *that *would be cool 

Anyway, I'd love to hear what you have to say when your order comes in!

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Angela

Hello Nichelle and welcome to our obsession! Please don't let the accessories scare you away! hehe
I am just like you... trying hard not to give in to the temptations, but it is a lot of fun to dream.  

I am holding out for the butterfly design and for a rich relative to leave me some money!! lol

I am excited about the new corners in the cover design and will be waiting for the reports from those of you who are ordering now. I am interested in how that top right elastic or cord does over the next page button? Will that be a problem? And of course, if Oberon needs another beta test done with the "corners" cover, I would gladly volunteer!!  

Thanks, Patrizia for all you've done!


----------



## greyhoundcountry

How does the size of the Oberon cover compare with the original cover or the MEdge cover which is a little wider than the original?


----------



## Leslie

greyhoundcountry said:


> How does the size of the Oberon cover compare with the original cover or the MEdge cover which is a little wider than the original?


Taking out my trusty ruler, it is 5.8" wide by 8" high x .8" deep (these measurements are approximate!). I don't have my old M-edge here at home for a comparison.

L


----------



## nichelle02

marianner said:


> Then whatever you do, don't open the Bargain Books thread! LOL


I'm going there now! 

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Pauline

I'm excited that they adding corners to their covers. Now I have to decide whether to order Tree of Life, Sky Dragon or Hokusai Wave. lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

nichelle02 said:


> I'm new and it is already too late for me. I've had my Kindle for about 3 weeks. I'm usually a very early adopter when it comes to new products, but put off buying a Kindle. Now that I have it, I love it. I wandered over to the Amazon message boards and then ended up here.... in the Accessories section!!!
> 
> I just placed an order for the Tree of Life journal *and* Tree of Life Kindle cover (with corners!). My goodness those are beautiful.
> 
> I must now vow never to return to the Accessories forum. I'm afraid that if I stay too long I will soon have new skins/decals, various lights, M-edge covers in various colors for different occasions, screen savers, waterproof bags and a bag in which to carry it all.
> 
> Thanks for all of the information. This is a whole new world!


Don't listen to them, Nichelle, come back to Accessories, we are your friends!

Betsy


----------



## Shizu

There's update on Oberon site.

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php


----------



## Marci

This company is _so_ *great*!

I really wish I could pump up their profits by odering all their Kindle covers & journals    

Marci

Soon to be a valued Oberon customer


----------



## Florida Kev

LuckyRainbow said:


> If you check out the FAQ on the Oberon site, it specifically say that you can't get their products without the button.
> 
> As for bending back the cover, it is very easy to bend back and with use it gets more supple and lays flatter.


*Thanks* - i missed that!


----------



## gardenclc

i was hoping ...just maybe they would have added the butterfly....i need to add it to my christmas list...i really hope they add it !!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

gardenclc said:


> i was hoping ...just maybe they would have added the butterfly....i need to add it to my christmas list...i really hope they add it !!!


The email I received from Don in customer service said they would be making the Butterfly and Hummingbird design in the future. Thats why I'm going to wait. I want the Hummingbird design.


----------



## Patrizia

Garden

I have talked about the butterfly and I believe that will be on the table but not sure if it will be in time for christmas.. I think they need to get through these first.. but I will keep you posted if I hear anything !


----------



## Brenda

I can't make up my mind between the raven and the tree of life.  Wish I could buy both, but I only can afford one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did I hear that Oberon is going to contact all preorders (I guess if the purchaser hasn't already contacted them) to give them the oportunity to switch to corners if they want?

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

Eilene said:


> Alright...I ordered Sky Dragon (LOVE the red) & Celtic Hounds (I'm a knitter & I love celtic cables). The problem is I love the other ones also!! It was such a hard decision that I had to get 2!


*You are going to love the Sky Dragon Eilene!!! It's the one I tested and I just can't stop staring at it )*


----------



## chynared21

Barbara M said:


> I have to agree with you guys who are complaining about people being snarky on some of the other boards. Hey, you like the sony better. Great. The more e book readers the better as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> What's weird is that I love my m-edge cover and have no intention of buying an oberon kindle cover, but looking at their products, I've decided to buy the red rose handbag. Georgeous. And it will match my red M edge kindle cover.
> 
> Also they are right here in town so hopefully I can just pick it up and save the shipping.


*Barbara...I'd love to see pictures of the inside when it arrives if you don't mind. Their bags look beautiful but I wish that there were pictures of the interior as well.*


----------



## cush

Marci said:


> Cush,
> 
> I'm so interested in the cover you just ordered!!!! I love what you wrote about Oberon. More than one person has said the same on these boards.
> 
> Moderators, perhaps Kindleboards.com (as a whole) could send them some kind of "Thank You" for being so kind in responding promptly and purchasing a new machine to quell the "Velcro" uproar?? Sign some kind of electron card & sent it to them  Now *that *would be cool
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to hear what you have to say when your order comes in!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Marci


Hi Marci- Sorry to be a little tardy in my response to your post. Hopefully the cover will ship next Friday (11-2 but with Thanksgiving being the day before I'd not take any bets on it.
I'll be sure to post a picture and give my impressions when it arrives.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did I hear that Oberon is going to contact all preorders (I guess if the purchaser hasn't already contacted them) to give them the oportunity to switch to corners if they want?
> 
> Betsy


I think I read that on their website yesterday.

Ann


----------



## cush

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I think I read that on their website yesterday.
> 
> Ann


Yep, just checked their site and they will be asking in an email about your preference. Either are available with somewhat faster shipping for the Velcrotm version apparently.


----------



## Barbara M

for those who are wondering the oberon web site says they will contact everyone who ordered to see if they want velcro or corners. 

I've become so interested in the issue--even though I have an Medge I love and use the corners and velcro.

I'm getting a handbag from Oberon. The red roses. Juste lovely.


----------



## starryskyz

About to order "Tree of Life", but I also love "River Garden" which is not yet available.  Any word whether that will be one of their future designs?


----------



## Eilene

chynared21 said:


> *You are going to love the Sky Dragon Eilene!!! It's the one I tested and I just can't stop staring at it )*


Thanks...I can't wait to see it in person!!! I ordered 2 & can't wait to get them. My problem is I can't decide on Velcro or corners. HELP!!!


----------



## Guest

Eilene,

It is really a personal choice. Velcro is fairly secure and does not obscure the front in any way. The corners seem a bit more secure to me (without having actually seen them in person), but do obscure some of the front.

Theresa


----------



## kindle mom

patrizia, you are the best...i was one of the velcro holdouts, but cancelled my m-edge pre-order as i read so many things about the oberon and the photos were lovely, that i said, hell, i'm getting the tree of life....now, i can get it with corners, no velcro...omg!!!! i guess i can have my cake and eat it too. are we able to order the new corner design now or are we still in wait mode??


----------



## tessa

I just called and told them I wanted the Velco.  

I feel that the leather corners in time will stretch.


----------



## tessa

Tarma said:


> I figure you can always add velcro later if you want/need to.


good idea


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

tessa said:


> I just called and told them I wanted the Velco.
> 
> I feel that the leather corners in time will stretch.


I have the red M-edge and my leather corners haven't stretched at all after 2 months of daily use. Of course you should get what you are comfortable with. 

Linda


----------



## Dori

Good to know,  I have the pebbled blue ordered and it is to ship on Nov. 30.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> Good to know, I have the pebbled blue ordered and it is to ship on Nov. 30.


You will love it Dori!


----------



## qotdr

Well, I just ordered the tree of life with corners via phone. They will ship Monday sounds like due to the holiday this week. I still have the original cover and what I did was put a dot of velcro in the bottom right corner for added security. I doubt the corners will stretch, but I like the added security of that bit of velcro and don't care if I have velcro on the back if it means not dropping an expensive piece of equiptment. I can't wait to get it but I have to turn it into hubby when it gets here because it is my X-mas present


----------



## chynared21

Eilene said:


> Thanks...I can't wait to see it in person!!! I ordered 2 & can't wait to get them. My problem is I can't decide on Velcro or corners. HELP!!!


*Being one of the testers and not too fond of the Velcro before our covers arrived...I have grown to love the Velcro. My comments to Oberon involved having a 3rd piece of Velcro along the bottom and the thickness of the plastic inserts in the pockets of the cover. I took my plastic insert out of the back pocket and put it into the front so I had doubled up on the plastic. I don't know what they did in the final version with regards to the plastic but I like the way I set mine up and feel comfortable sticking it into my purse.

The two pieces of Velcro do hold the Kindle in but I wasn't too crazy about the "flapping" that the bottom left side had which is why I suggested the 3rd piece of Velcro. I haven't yet put that 3rd piece onto mine...can't see making a special trip to the store just for Velcro. I'm pretty comfortable with the fact that it's secure.

Also, the Velcro lets the Kindle "float" on the cover. Look at my pictures and you'll see what I mean. Patrizia started another thread and I reposted them there. It really is a personal choice but I wouldn't drive yourself crazy over it...their covers are stunning and I still marvel at the craftmanship that went into them. Either way, you won't be disappointed *


----------



## Patrizia

Just an update.. talked to Becca (Oberons president) today.. the short version is that they are fixing the corners so they don't end up on top of the sleep mode buttons.. they are doing the Butterfly but no date on it yet but it will be soon but they want to get these orders filled.. they do have BOTH velcro and the corners.. and if you have questions.. and I have to tell you in person they are stunning.. and will they sill ship this week..!! Enjoy


----------



## Guest

I called this morning to confirm that I preferred the corners and was told that those may not ship until early next week. I don't care though, it is worth the wait.


----------



## Patrizia

I was told Friday but thats only a day difference and with the holiday that would make sense.. they are probably telling everyone that to be on the safe side.. but I can tell you they are like a bunch of santas elves up there... !!!


----------



## Patrizia

Kindlemom

you can order it from the website right now,, they are supposed to ship out late this week but with the holiday that may be delayed by a day or two

as far as those with velcro that wanted to change.. they are supposed to contact you but i would contact them to be on the save side.. remember they are a small group and you want to make sure the order is correct.

Starr

that design is not one that is being considered right now.. they will open up more in time but the next one I believe is the Butterfly and there is no date on that as of yet either


----------



## cush

Just got an email from Don at Oberon asking which I wanted; Velcrotm or corners?  I responded and they answered back almost immediately.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gotta love this company!

Betsy


----------



## cush

Betsy the Quilter said:


> gotta love this company!
> 
> Betsy


Yep! After reading their company profile on their website, I found an autographed copy of a 1992 book authored by the founder and owner, Brendan Smith, "Brendan's Leather Book" for sale on the 'Net and it is on its way to me now.









Klickety-klick!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cush said:


> Yep! After reading their company profile on their website, I found an autographed copy of a 1992 book authored by the founder and owner, Brendan Smith, "Brendan's Leather Book" for sale on the 'Net and it is on its way to me now.


Cool. We need to get it Kindled!

Betsy


----------



## Sailor

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool. We need to get it Kindled!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, We Do!


----------



## Lindalkcruise

When they emailed me, they said they would ship in 7 to 10 day's. Maybe sooner. It's ok, I've waited a year for a cover I wanted I can wait another week or two.


----------



## Guest

And they are more than worth the wait, Lindal


----------



## Eclectic Reader

chynared21 said:


> *Barbara...I'd love to see pictures of the inside when it arrives if you don't mind. Their bags look beautiful but I wish that there were pictures of the interior as well.*


I, too, hope Barbara posts pictures of the interior of the handbag. I've been thinking of sinking some serious money into a handbag, but I need to know what the interior is like, and if it will fit my needs before I spend that kind of money.


----------



## Patrizia

Brendon and Becca are brother and sister.. she is the company president.. the three of them.. (including Don) pretty much run the place.. LOL


----------



## cush

cush said:


> Yep! After reading their company profile on their website, I found an autographed copy of a 1992 book authored by the founder and owner, Brendan Smith, "Brendan's Leather Book" for sale on the 'Net and it is on its way to me now.


My bad! Published in 1972 not 1992.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sailor said:


> Yes, We Do!


I added a link to the earlier post. Klickety-klick!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Hi everyone! This is my 1st post here. I've been reading about these covers, yes, all the posts for the last hour or 2, drooling away. How many corners come with this cover?? I just want to know if it will be secure. I had just recently received the red M-edge & I just got the Waterfield Sleevecase. I love them!!! Now, everyone is enticing me with these covers. I sketch/draw using moleskine journals. Now, I want everything. at Oberon...Kindle cover, handbag, journal..........Uggggg!!! I had to laugh at that handbag comments. I have been buying handbags for my Kindle...well, that's my excuse & I am sticking to it. LOL!! Actually, I never liked the idea of using velcro, because some people who had used it for the original covers complained that the back cover would come off. Then here, some members complained of the left button having to be pushed harder unless they trimmed the velcro. With the corners, I like that even better. Oh, I can't wait to get one. I want one!!!! I'll have to save up. Every time I say that, I rebel & buy it. -Okay, I'll say, for my 1st year of having my Kindle in April. Can I wait? Can I wait?? At any rate, I love this group & have enjoyed reading posts here.


----------



## Guest

Hi, Toby and welcome.

Here is a link to Oberon's site and shows a picture of the corners. Only those who work in the company have seen and tested the ones with corners, but they say they are very secure. Also note, there will be some modification to the final design to address the fact that the lower corners cover the Alt and Font buttons.

I was a beta tester and fell in love with these covers. Very high quality leather and workmanship. Well worth the expense.


----------



## Marci

Hi, Toby  

Welcome Aboard!  Great to have you join us passionate Kindlers.

If you use the link posted by LuckyRainbow, you will see that an Oberon cover has 3 corners:  Upper Left, Lower Left, and Lower Right.  Upper right looks to be a stretchy band so you have access to the switches for power & Whispernet.  That band is even replaceable, according to the website.

Perhaps you'll be able to wait up & save like I'm trying to ... or ... maybe it'll become a Christmas gift ?  LOL!

Cheers, 
Marci


----------



## Toby

Thank you both for the warm welcome & for the link!!! I want it!!!! I want it now!!!!! LOL! Almost like the corners of the M-edge, except that they will improve the corners. Yipppeeeeee!!!!!!! I love this group!!! I am barely holding on from ordering this right now, but will do my best to wait.  For those that ordered the corner covers, let us know how you like the covers with the corners. I'm also glad to know that the Operon people are so nice & going out of their way to make sure that those that ordered their covers, have a choice between the velcro & the corners. If anyone wants to use me at a Beta Tester for the corners, it won't be a hardship for me. LOL!!!


----------



## nichelle02

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't listen to them, Nichelle, come back to Accessories, we are your friends!
> 
> Betsy


I tried to stay away Betsy but I couldn't! I got the email with the velcro or corners choice from Don at Oberon. Then when I was looking at the website, I saw those really nice barrettes. I can't even say that's for the kindle! I'm not usually spending so freely, but I keep running across cool stuff.

On topic though, I thought it was interesting that the email stated that they feel velcro offers the most secure hold. That makes sense. I just wonder how great of a hold the corners give in comparison.


----------



## Marci

nichelle02 said:


> On topic though, I thought it was interesting that the email stated that they feel velcro offers the most secure hold. That makes sense. I just wonder how great of a hold the corners give in comparison.


Good point! Anyone willing to offer any "evidence" one way or the other?

Marci


----------



## Guest

Marci said:


> Good point! Anyone willing to offer any "evidence" one way or the other?
> 
> Marci


Give it a week or two, none of us will get to try our "Corner Covers" until then. They are not shipping until early next week.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Toby, welcome! Glad to have you here...

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Toby said:


> Hi everyone! This is my 1st post here. I've been reading about these covers, yes, all the posts for the last hour or 2, drooling away. How many corners come with this cover?? I just want to know if it will be secure. I had just recently received the red M-edge & I just got the Waterfield Sleevecase. I love them!!! Now, everyone is enticing me with these covers. I sketch/draw using moleskine journals. Now, I want everything. at Oberon...Kindle cover, handbag, journal..........Uggggg!!! I had to laugh at that handbag comments. I have been buying handbags for my Kindle...well, that's my excuse & I am sticking to it. LOL!! Actually, I never liked the idea of using velcro, because some people who had used it for the original covers complained that the back cover would come off. Then here, some members complained of the left button having to be pushed harder unless they trimmed the velcro. With the corners, I like that even better. Oh, I can't wait to get one. I want one!!!! I'll have to save up. Every time I say that, I rebel & buy it. -Okay, I'll say, for my 1st year of having my Kindle in April. Can I wait? Can I wait?? At any rate, I love this group & have enjoyed reading posts here.


Welcome Toby, nice to have you with us. If you love accessories you will fit right in! I have the red M-edge cover and like it. Be sure to visit The Book Corner also. We are starting bookclubs in January which should be fun! Please go to Into/Welcome and introduce yourself, where are you form, what type of books you enjoy.

Linda


----------



## chynared21

Toby said:


> Then here, some members complained of the left button having to be pushed harder unless they trimmed the Velcro. With the corners, I like that even better.


*Hi and welcome Toby!

Actually, I was one of the BTs who accidentally stuck down the "next page" button on the right side with the Velcro, but that was my error, not a "design" flaw. The Velcro is the exact width of the edge of the Kindle and battery cover...it fits perfectly. I had to trim mine back because I didn't have it exactly up against the battery cover. I think it was Kirstin, another BT, who likes it to "stick" a little. It didn't make it as easy for her to accidentally turn the page when she wasn't ready to.

The Velcro is very secure and I'm thrilled with it. Either way though, the covers are stunning! You won't be disappointed *


----------



## TM

Oh wow! Those covers are gorgeous!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TM said:


> Oh wow! Those covers are gorgeous!


TM, I knew you'd find your way here.



Toby said:


> Hi everyone! This is my 1st post here. ... At any rate, I love this group & have enjoyed reading posts here.


Toby, welcome to the Kindleboards, and you're in the right place if you love Accessories!

Betsy


----------



## irabren

I am trying to decide corners or velcro ??
I read a post":
" Just an update.. talked to Becca (Oberons president) today.. the short version is that they are fixing the corners so they don't end up on top of the sleep mode buttons"

I got an e-mail from Oberon today - they are NOT changing the corners - they do cover the buttons - they said to to just push on top of the corner over the button. (?)
   I wonder how does this work out in real life ?
I don't want to pay $75 for a cover that doesn't fit right !
Ira


----------



## pidgeon92

I don't think anyone has received a cover with the corners yet. Mine has velcro and I like it. I have ordered another with corners, and if it covers a button or two it won't be the end of the world for me.


----------



## irabren

Yes - well I just want to be able to easily push the buttons and turn the switches in the back - without a lot of hassle.


----------



## pidgeon92

irabren said:


> Yes - well I just want to be able to easily push the buttons and turn the switches in the back - without a lot of hassle.


I thought you meant the front buttons, which may still be covered. The back buttons will definitely be covered. I don't turn my Kindle off at all, I would wager a lot of the users here don't either.


----------



## chynared21

pidgeon92 said:


> I thought you meant the front buttons, which may still be covered. The back buttons will definitely be covered. I don't turn my Kindle off at all, I would wager a lot of the users here don't either.


*I only put mine to sleep and accessing the Whispernet is a snap *


----------



## cush

AAAAAYEEEEEEEEE!

Another Acccessorizer!

Is there no end to this madness? "Can no one rid me of this troublesome...." nope, wrong, I don't think Becket was an Accessorizer, was he?

The above is all in fun- I am awaiting a Sky Dragon in the Velcrotm design. Perhaps this week?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Face it, you're outnumbered...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

One of my concerns with the corners is that not only do they cover the buttons, but they appear to cover the headphone jack. I use the audiobook and MP3 features enough that this would bother me.

Right now, I'm waiting to see photos of the finished product (instead of the prototype). I have a feeling I'll be sticking with the velcro.

ETA: looking at the photo again, it appears the corners actually over the usb port as well. I don't think I care for that.


----------



## Sandpiper

I ordered my Oberon cover last week when there was only velcro.  Later in the week came the corners.  But via e-mail Friday I confirmed that I still wanted velcro.  I still do.


----------



## Anne

I still want Velcro on the two new oberon covers I ordered. I love the one with Velcro I already have.


----------



## Guest

I am getting the cover with the corners, but I only use the charge port and never need the speaker. As for covering the Alt and aA buttons, I really don't see a problem. I may change my mind after seeing it, but will not be without an Oberon again. I am beginning to really miss it and have probably a 2 week wait as they are not going out until Monday.


----------



## irabren

Yes - but how well does the Velcro work - if you need to change SD Cards ?
How hard is it to get off ?


----------



## Sandpiper

Velcro should not effect removal of back cover of Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

irabren said:


> Yes - but how well does the Velcro work - if you need to change SD Cards ?
> How hard is it to get off ?


Not hard. I occasionally pull mine off to access the card or to test it in my Kindle Cover Cover or for some other nefarious purpose.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Betsy, I was dreaming about the Oberon cover last night. I can't stand it!!! I want one!!  I'm weakening moment by moment. Maybe I'll get some money for a holiday present, so I can get this. Not sure if I can wait. So far I want the tree of life & the tree avenue, so I will have to pick 1 over the other. 3rd choice is the red cover with dragon. Well, this is agony, but it will make getting the cover even more fun when I finally get it. Weakening.....weakening........


----------



## Toby

Thank you for the warm welcomes, Leslie, Linda - also for the book club info,etc, & C. Sorry, I'm not sure that I can remember the spelling right, but you know who you are.


----------



## Guest

Toby, repeat after me..."I need an Oberon Cover, I need an Oberon Cover, I need an Oberon Cover."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> Betsy, I was dreaming about the Oberon cover last night. I can't stand it!!! I want one!! I'm weakening moment by moment. Maybe I'll get some money for a holiday present, so I can get this. Not sure if I can wait. So far I want the tree of life & the tree avenue, so I will have to pick 1 over the other. 3rd choice is the red cover with dragon. Well, this is agony, but it will make getting the cover even more fun when I finally get it. Weakening.....weakening........


must....have....oberon....cover....

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia

Just remember Toby

There are no Uhauls on the back of the Hearse.. you can't take it with you.. LOL and I LOVE my tree of life...


----------



## Leslie

irabren said:


> Yes - but how well does the Velcro work - if you need to change SD Cards ?
> How hard is it to get off ?


I trimmed the velcro that I put on my Kindle so it is not covering the speaker or touching the back cover. So I can get to the SD card easily. But realistically, I rarely take my Kindle out of the cover or mess around with the back. The way I have it set up now it is very easy to reach the whispernet switch, just like it was with my M-edge.

L


----------



## patrickb

Do the Oberon covers have anything rigid within the leather or is it literally just a flat piece of leather with some pockets and corners attached to it?
The other cases I have (M-Edge/Stylz) have enough rigidity (particularly the Stylz) and are just big enough that I'm certain they would protect the Kindle if dropped.  I don't get that impression with the Oberon.  Comments, thoughts?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't think the corners will be a problem.  I'm expecting it won't be a problem to push the 'go to sleep' keys through the leather if needed.  Wouldn't think they'd stretch unless you were putting the Kindle in and out a lot.  Don't care about covering up headphone jack, which, in fact, the M-edge does a little as well, as I don't ever expect to listen to music on the thing.  (YMMV of course.)  So, I'm thinking I'm going to order one when this credit card cycle is over. . .just have to figure out which. . . .  Oh, and as to the switches on the back:  it's been months since I used either.  I leave whispernet on and don't notice a drain unless I'm actually doing something with it.  I do a soft reset every week or so to keep any memory sludge cleaned out.  I plug the thing in at night if it's gotten down to half which is usually 2 or 3 days depending on activity.  (Though my brother is visiting for T'giving and I gave him a demo yesterday -- showed him how to buy stuff and all. . .using whispernet did drop the power level pretty quick.  He was quite impressed with it.)

Ann


----------



## Anniehow

I'm so torn about this...I definatly getting one, I just can't decided which one I want.  I don't like the idea of the USB being covered up, but I don't like the idea of having to put more velcro on my Kindle.  I don't know which one I dislike the least


----------



## Leslie

patrickb said:


> Do the Oberon covers have anything rigid within the leather or is it literally just a flat piece of leather with some pockets and corners attached to it?
> The other cases I have (M-Edge/Stylz) have enough rigidity (particularly the Stylz) and are just big enough that I'm certain they would protect the Kindle if dropped. I don't get that impression with the Oberon. Comments, thoughts?


Hi Patrick, welcome...I see you are sort of new here! If that's you in your avatar, please don't be offended when I say you are a cutie! 

As for the Oberon cover, there is a pocket on the front and back of the cover. There is a piece of stiff plastic inserted into each one. I left mine like that but I know one of the beta testers put both pieces of plastic in the front pocket. Another one put both pieces in the back. Even with just the one piece (like I have) you can't bend the cover.

L


----------



## patrickb

Yup, new to this board at least.  I've had a Kindle since they first came out though.
Thanks for the info on the plastic inserts.  That gives me a little more hope that the Kindle would be somewhat protected in a fall.


----------



## Shizu

You could trim the velcro a little. I did trim some so the velcro won't cover the speaker but I didn't trim for the middle velcro. If you place the velcro to the edge of the back cover, it won't cover the Next Page button. There won't be any problem.


----------



## Leslie

patrickb said:


> Yup, new to this board at least. I've had a Kindle since they first came out though.
> Thanks for the info on the plastic inserts. That gives me a little more hope that the Kindle would be somewhat protected in a fall.


The cover is thicker and more substantial than the original cover. My Kindle feels more secure in it, too (I am using the velcro to hold it). I always felt with the original cover that the Kindle would fall out of it if it feel, so there would be no protection at all.

L


----------



## Leslie

Annie,

I have a skin on my Kindle so the velcro is actually on the skin, not the Kindle...if that is any assurance. The skin sticks real tight to the Kindle and the velcro does not pull it off.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

patrickb said:


> Yup, new to this board at least. I've had a Kindle since they first came out though.
> Thanks for the info on the plastic inserts. That gives me a little more hope that the Kindle would be somewhat protected in a fall.


Welcome to the boards Patrick. Look forward to reading more of your posts. We have bookclubs starting in Jan, if interested go to The Book Corner and read more.

Linda


----------



## patrickb

Leslie said:


> The cover is thicker and more substantial than the original cover. My Kindle feels more secure in it, too (I am using the velcro to hold it). I always felt with the original cover that the Kindle would fall out of it if it feel, so there would be no protection at all.


Well, yeah, clearly if the Kindle fell out of the cover then yeah, that's not protection. 
I just want a cover that extends beyond all edges of the Kindle and provides enough firmness to absorb much of the impact from a reasonable drop. The Stylz is an extremely durable case and the Kindle feels extremely safe within it. I think my M-Edge would probably do 'ok' as well. The plastic panels in the front of the back of the Oberons gives me hope (they should mention that on their site) that it might survive a fall as well. If I were to have any concern with the Oberon it would be how well it would handle a drop on the top or bottom portions/corners of the kindle (probably what would likely hit if dropped).

I still might get one, I just need to decide if I really need a third cover, despite my desire to get an Oberon. :>


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I love my M-edge cover but I ordered a Oberon because they are so beautiful. We love accessories here so you may as well go for your third.   You have nothing to lose.


----------



## Eilene

I had ordered with the corners...called them today to switch to velcro. I like the floating look also and nothing is covered up. I guess I'll find out when i get them.


----------



## chynared21

Eilene said:


> I had ordered with the corners...called them today to switch to velcro. I like the floating look also and nothing is covered up. I guess I'll find out when i get them.


*You won't be disappointed especially with the 3rd strip on the bottom that they added to the final Velcro version ...it's pretty darn solid and I haven't taken it out of the cover yet but it's easy to do if need be *


----------



## chynared21

patrickb said:


> Yup, new to this board at least. I've had a Kindle since they first came out though.
> Thanks for the info on the plastic inserts. That gives me a little more hope that the Kindle would be somewhat protected in a fall.


*Hiya Patrick...welcome aboard. I'm the beta tester who put both plastic inserts into the front pocket of the Oberon cover. I just wanted a bit of extra protection for the screen because I carry mine in my purse. The cover extends 1/4 an inch beyond the Kindle if that's what you're concerned about. I would love to test the "fall" theory for you but I'm not about to purposely drop Jinx on the floor ;-ppp On the other hand, the leather is quite thick. I hope this helps.*


----------



## patrickb

Yup, thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I'm the beta tester, one of them anyway, who put both pieces of plastic in the back.  I feel the cover is rigid enough, even without the plastic, to give great support to the Kindle.  Putting the extra piece in the back, because I didn't really feel it needed it to protect the screen, gave me just enough extra rigiditiy in the back that I don't feel the need for the extra velcro others use.

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia

Patrick

I am sure you are happily involved but may I say.. you add nice eye candy to the board (yes you are seriously cute) sorry just could not resist... 

what a smile..


----------



## cush

Well Patrick, now you know.  If you need extra rigidity, use a piece of plastic.  

Every guy we add to the Board makes it easier for the rest of us- dilutes the slings and arrows of the fashonistas!


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Aboard Toby and Patrick,

And Oberon covers are the best leather, you will LOVE the smell and feel of them. I have the World Tree Green Velcro and I love it.
The leather is thick, the edges and corners are well finished and the quality is outstanding. The website doesn't do the covers
justice; they look so much better in person.

Nice to meet you,

--sailor


----------



## chynared21

cush said:


> Well Patrick, now you know. If you need extra rigidity, use a piece of plastic.
> 
> Every guy we add to the Board makes it easier for the rest of us- dilutes the slings and arrows of the fashonistas!


*Now don't go and scare the guy off Cush...he just got here *


----------



## Sandpiper

I ordered Avenue of Trees with velcro.  Got an e-mail from Oberon today.  It's in the UPS system with a delivery date of Dec. 4.  It is on the way (with a ways to go)!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> I ordered Avenue of Trees with velcro. Got an e-mail from Oberon today. It's in the UPS system with a delivery date of Dec. 4. It is on the way (with a ways to go)!!!


We want pictures!! This will be almost as good as getting a Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thank you for the welcome, sailor!!! What a wonderful visual image of the Oberon covers as well as the wonderful smell of the leather that I read here. I'm thinking of getting The Tree of Life Cover now as my first choice. So far, I have read that Kindle lovers can not live without these covers. I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out without ordering it. I am definitely weakening....even further. I really didn't realize how much added enjoyment I have gotten from getting a Red M-edge cover recently. The feel, the color, the security of the Kindle in the cover have really added more wow to reading on my Kindle. That's part of the reason for wanting to get the Oberon Cover. The other reason is that I'm also into sketching/drawing/journaling, so a cover with such beautiful artwork is like heaven for me.


----------



## patrickb

Patrizia said:


> Patrick
> I am sure you are happily involved but may I say.. you add nice eye candy to the board (yes you are seriously cute) sorry just could not resist...
> what a smile..


Geesh, you'd think I was the only guy here. 
Thanks for the compliments, but yes, I'm very happily married (11 yrs).

Now, back to the _Kindle_ love fest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ya'll leave Patrick alone, we're talking Kindle Accessories here, people, specifically Oberon covers.  Harassing the guy members is seriously off topic, LOL!

Betsy

who isn't even going to bother with her moderator hat for this...


----------



## patrickb

Maybe I should change my avatar. 
http://gallery.me.com/patrickbennett/100037/IMG_0058/web.jpg


----------



## Marci

Patrick-

Yes, go for it!  Had me LOL  

Marci


----------



## Anniehow

Leslie said:


> Annie,
> 
> I have a skin on my Kindle so the velcro is actually on the skin, not the Kindle...if that is any assurance. The skin sticks real tight to the Kindle and the velcro does not pull it off.
> 
> L


I know you're right Leslie...sigh. I was a little disappointed when I first heard about the velcro option but I had resigned myself to that, then the corner option became available, I quickly decided that's what I was going to buy...but then I started re-thinking it.
Thinking....not always a good thing, I have a tendancy to over think things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anniehow said:


> I know you're right Leslie...sigh. I was a little disappointed when I first heard about the velcro option but I had resigned myself to that, then the corner option became available, I quickly decided that's what I was going to buy...but then I started re-thinking it.
> Thinking....not always a good thing, I have a tendancy to over think things.


The cover is beautiful, either way! (I have velcro and LOOOOVE the floating look and easy access to all the buttons including on the back.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

patrickb said:


> Maybe I should change my avatar.
> http://gallery.me.com/patrickbennett/100037/IMG_0058/web.jpg


Much more appropriate for this crowd, LOL!

Now, back on topic!

Question: Beta babes, how many of you who tested the Oberon with Velcro sent it back and requested corners (realizing that you may have sent your back requesting a different design originally)?

I kept mine, love the Velcro'd appearance.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy: I still have the cover that I Beta-Tested. I Love it. I ordered The Tree of Life and Sky Dragon Kilndle Covers with the Velcro


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

reader/Anne said:


> Betsy: I still have the cover that I Beta-Tested. I Love it. I ordered The Tree of Life and Sky Dragon Kilndle Covers with the Velcro


You go, girl! You may win Best Dressed Kindle.... I may have to have a contest in Accessories...

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You go, girl! You may win Best Dressed Kindle.... I may have to have a contest in Accessories...
> 
> Betsy


I like the idea of wining the best dressed Kindle  I am off to my sisters for Thanksgiving. Have a Great Day.


----------



## Shizu

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Question: Beta babes, how many of you who tested the Oberon with Velcro sent it back and requested corners (realizing that you may have sent your back requesting a different design originally)?
> 
> I kept mine, love the Velcro'd appearance.
> 
> Betsy


Well, I'm one of the Beta babes and I have Tree of Life. I was going to send it back and request the corners when I first heard about the corners. I was one of the many who was not happy with the velcro. But looking at my kindle in the cover with no corner and imagining my kindle with the corner... I felt my kindle looks much nicer without the corner. I have only two velcro to hold my kindle but it is very secure. I might add one more at the bottom later on. So I'm keeping the Tree of Life I beta tested. I love it. 

I like the Avenue of Tree so if I'm going order, I'll get the velcro cover.

Shizu


----------



## kindlek

Oh Lordy, those people are going to be ready to block e-mails from me 

I originally ordered when velcro was our only option.  THEN, with the introduction of corners, I e-mailed asking to modify my order to corners.  Now, after floundering back and forth and deciding I like that 'floating' look, I've reverted to the velcro way of thinking and have e-mailed asking to stick with the original order for velcro.  They're going to think I'm nuts! LOL  But I've sworn to myself (and them) I won't change again (they'd better hurry and ship


----------



## Shizu

kindlek said:


> Oh Lordy, those people are going to be ready to block e-mails from me
> 
> I originally ordered when velcro was our only option. THEN, with the introduction of corners, I e-mailed asking to modify my order to corners. Now, after floundering back and forth and deciding I like that 'floating' look, I've reverted to the velcro way of thinking and have e-mailed asking to stick with the original order for velcro. They're going to think I'm nuts! LOL But I've sworn to myself (and them) I won't change again (they'd better hurry and ship


Oh, I know the feeling. LOL I wanted the corner too but after seen how my kindle is with the Oberon cover and velcro... lol You will love the Oberon cover with the velcro.  Which cover did you order?


----------



## kindlek

Shizu said:


> Oh, I know the feeling. LOL I wanted the corner too but after seen how my kindle is with the Oberon cover and velcro... lol You will love the Oberon cover with the velcro.  Which cover did you order?


I ordered the Tree of Life...with velcro.....no wait, corners........no wait, VELCRO....... I've never been so indecisive about something in my life LOL


----------



## tessa

My cover was shipped yesterday.  I should get it on Saturday or Monday  can't wait.


----------



## yogini2

I was going to switch to corners, but I really like the idea of the floating look and the Oberon people say the velcro one is more secure.  Since I already have a home-made velcro job on my Kindle cover to make it more secure, it's no biggie to stay with that.

I also couldn't resist buying two large journals.  I bought OM in saddle for my yoga practice reflections and I bought the purple butterfly for my gardening journals.

They were all shipped yesterday.  Ohhhhhh!!!  I can hardly wait.  

That's the end of Christmas shopping for me, now on to the family.

Kathy


----------



## Guest

I was a beta tester and did send mine back (Tree of Life). Originally because I wanted another design (Celtic Hounds). I also really wanted corners, so when announced I jumped on it. I have no regrets except that I have about a week and half wait to get it. I really miss the smell and feel of the leather. OEM cover just can't fill that spot.

I have also decided that if I am not happy with the security of the corners, I can add velcro to the cover and make it doubly secure.


----------



## cush

Got an email today from Oberon letting me know that my Sky Dragon (Velcrotm) cover is in transit via UPS.  Supposed to be here Dec 2.  I finalized the order via email on Nov. 24.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wahoo, that's a great design!

Betsy


----------



## Anniehow

I did it, I made up my mind.  I went with Velcro!! Now I have to wait till I get it!!!


----------



## Anne

kindlek said:


> Oh Lordy, those people are going to be ready to block e-mails from me
> 
> I originally ordered when velcro was our only option. THEN, with the introduction of corners, I e-mailed asking to modify my order to corners. Now, after floundering back and forth and deciding I like that 'floating' look, I've reverted to the velcro way of thinking and have e-mailed asking to stick with the original order for velcro. They're going to think I'm nuts! LOL But I've sworn to myself (and them) I won't change again (they'd better hurry and ship


I did the same thing I had orderd my two Kindle covers when they just had the velcro. Then we they came out with the corners. I sent them a email that I wanted the covers with corners. Then I decided I liked the cover I already had with the velcro and emailed them again changeing my order back to velcro. I feel the same way that they would think I was nuts


----------



## Marci

yogini2 said:


> I was going to switch to corners, but I really like the idea of the floating look and the Oberon people say the velcro one is more secure. Since I already have a home-made velcro job on my Kindle cover to make it more secure, it's no biggie to stay with that.
> 
> I also couldn't resist buying two large journals. I bought OM in saddle for my yoga practice reflections and I bought the purple butterfly for my gardening journals.
> 
> They were all shipped yesterday. Ohhhhhh!!! I can hardly wait.
> 
> That's the end of Christmas shopping for me, now on to the family.
> 
> Kathy


Gotta post photos of your new additions!

thanks,

Marci


----------



## Sandpiper

Velcro. Corners. Velcro. Corners. I hate making decisions. But this one was pretty easy for me. *Velcro.*


----------



## Eilene

I got a notification of shipment also!! I will be getting mine by Monday...I can't wait to see the ones I ordered!!


----------



## Eilene

reader/Anne said:


> I did the same thing I had orderd my two Kindle covers when they just had the velcro. Then we they came out with the corners. I sent them a email that I wanted the covers with corners. Then I decided I liked the cover I already had with the velcro and emailed them again changeing my order back to velcro. I feel the same way that they would think I was nuts


Same here!! They must be rolling their eyes at how indecisive we Kindlers are!


----------



## yogini2

Marci said:


> Gotta post photos of your new additions!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Marci


Yes. I'm going to figure out how to post pictures today or tomorrow before they come in. I'm sure they will be beautiful.

kathy


----------



## Angela

I have a question... What if you ordered the cover with corners and then later on decided you didn't like them, or they (heaven forbid) stretched... couldn't you then add the velcro and trim off the corners or tuck them under??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> I have a question... What if you ordered the cover with corners and then later on decided you didn't like them, or they (heaven forbid) stretched... couldn't you then add the velcro and trim off the corners or tuck them under??


Good question, one we'll better be able to get an answer to once someone gets one with corners. I don't know about cutting them off, but tucking under might be an option depending on how stiff they are.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> I have a question... What if you ordered the cover with corners and then later on decided you didn't like them, or they (heaven forbid) stretched... couldn't you then add the velcro and trim off the corners or tuck them under??


This is my thinking exactly Angela and why I have not pulled off the velcro strips I put on for the beta test.


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good question, one we'll better be able to get an answer to once someone gets one with corners. I don't know about cutting them off, but tucking under might be an option depending on how stiff they are.
> 
> Betsy


Mine should be en route come Monday or Tuesday. Although, I did tell them to send it ground, so it may be a week or so before I get it.


----------

